#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Aντισεισμικό σύστημα τοποθετημένο σε φρεάτιο του φέροντα

## seismic

Αντισεισμικό σύστημα τοποθετημένο σε φρεάτιο του φέροντα
Ο υδραυλικός ελκυστήρας δομικών έργων της εφεύρεσής μας καθώς και η μέθοδος εφαρμογής του στην κατασκευή δομικών έργων έχουν ως κύριο σκοπό την ελαχιστοποίηση των προβλημάτων που σχετίζονται με την ασφάλεια των δομικών κατασκευών στην περίπτωση αντιμετώπισης φυσικών φαινομένων όπως είναι ο σεισμός, οι ανεμοστρόβιλοι και οι πολύ ισχυροί άνεμοι.
 Σύμφωνα με την εφεύρεση, αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με μια συνεχή προένταση, (έλξη) του δώματος ενός μεγάλου ανεξάρτητου από τον φέροντα γεωμετρικού τμήματος της δομικής κατασκευής, προς το έδαφος, και του εδάφους προς την κατασκευή, κάνοντας αυτά τα δύο μέρη ένα σώμα «σάντουιτς».

Αυτή τη δύναμη προέντασης την εφαρμόζει ο μηχανισμός του υδραυλικού ελκυστήρα δομικών έργων, ο οποίος κατά κύριο λόγο αποτελείται από ένα συρματόσχοινο που διαπερνά ελεύθερο στο κέντρο τα κάθετα στοιχεία στήριξης της δομικής κατασκευής, καθώς και το μήκος μιας γεώτρησης, κάτω απΆ αυτά. 

 Στο κάτω άκρο του το συρματόσχοινο είναι πακτωμένο με ένα μηχανισμό τύπου άγκυρας που με τη σειρά του πακτώνεται στα πρανή της γεώτρησης και δεν μπορεί να ανέλθει. 

Αυτή η πάκτωση γίνεται γιατί η οπή της γεώτρησης είναι κατά κάτι μικρότερη από την πλήρως ανοιγμένη εξωτερική διάμετρο του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας. 

 Στο επάνω μέρος του, το συρματόσχοινο, είναι πάλι πακτωμένο με ένα υδραυλικό μηχανισμό έλξης ο οποίος το έλκει με μία συνεχή δύναμη ανόδου.

  Αυτός ο μηχανισμός έλξης αποτελείται από ένα έμβολο, το οποίο ολισθαίνει σε ένα χιτώνιο, που έχει από κάτω του, ένα θάλαμο πιέσεως. 

 Η ασκούμενη στο συρματόσχοινο έλξη στο επάνω άκρο του από τον υδραυλικό μηχανισμό λόγω της υδραυλικής πιέσεως ανόδου του θαλάμου προς το έμβολο, και η αντίδραση σΆ αυτήν την έλξη που προέρχεται από την πακτωμένη άγκυρα στο άλλο άκρο του γεννά την επιθυμητή θλίψη στο δομικό έργο, το οποίο πακτώνεται στο έδαφος, ώστε να έχει αντοχή στις οριζόντιες δυνάμεις του σεισμού.

Ανάλυση, της χρησιμότητας του αντισεισμικού συστήματος με τίτλο: «Υδραυλικός Ελκυστήρας Δομικών Έργων».

Τι κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία ως καινοτομία:
Οι δυνάμεις του σεισμού (οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες), ξεκινάνε να μεταφέρονται, από κάτω (τις βάσεις) προς τα πάνω, (φέροντα οργανισμό).  Την οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη (τεκτονική) μεταφορά των δυνάμεων τού σεισμού προς τον φέροντα οργανισμό, την εκτελούν κατΆ ανάγκη οι κολώνες τού ισογείου μέσω των βάσεων, και με την βοήθεια των κόμβων, στον πρώτο όροφο, στην συνέχεις από τον πρώτο στον δεύτερο, και ούτω καθ εξής.

Όμως στην συνέχεια συμβαίνει το εξής παράδοξο:
Η πρώτη η μεσαία και η τελευταία πλάκες, κατά την ταλάντωση έχουν διαφορετικού μεγέθους διαδρομές, και διαφορετική φορά. Αυτό συμβαίνει, λόγω της μεμονωμένης αδράνειας των πολλαπλών πλακών, καθώς επίσης και της προσθετικής ελαστικότητας των κολονών του κάθε ορόφου, σε διαφορετικό χωροχρόνο, από κάτω προς τα πάνω.

Το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της καθυστερημένης μεταφοράς των δυνάμεων επιτάχυνσης, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα, οι πολλαπλές πλάκες να έχουν διαφορετικές πλάγιων κατευθύνσεων φορές, (λόγο μεμονωμένης αδράνειας της κάθε πλάκας, σε διαφορετικό χωροχρόνο).  ΚατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο δημιουργούνται πρόσθετες ροπές, και διατμητικές τάσεις διαφορετικών κατευθύνσεων στους κόμβους των κολονών, οι οποίες και λόγω ελαστικότητας, τείνουν να παραμορφώσουν τον κάθετο άξονα του σκελετού, σε σχήμα S.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ
Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, επιβάλετε να σταματήσουμε αυτή την κάθετη αξονική άναρχη ανάπτυξη πρόσθετων ροπών και διατμητικών τάσεων, προερχόμενη από τις οριζόντιες δυνάμεις που αναπτύσσονται στις πλάκες οι οποίες στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων ευρίσκονται σε διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους ανάλογα με τον όροφο (ύψος). Αυτή η άναρχη ανάπτυξη λοιπόν δημιουργεί πρόσθετα προβλήματα στους κόμβους των κολονών.

Τα παραπάνω προβλήματα προς επίλυση, της διάτμησης και των ροπών που δημιουργούνται στους κόμβους λόγω της οριζόντιας(πλάγιας) επιτάχυνσης του σεισμού, και της άναρχης μετατόπισης του κάθετου άξονα του φέροντος οργανισμού, είναι πάρα πολύ μεγαλύτερα στους κόμβους των κολώνων του ισογείου.

Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω ενός πρόσθετου προβλήματος, που δημιουργείται μόνο στους κόμβους της βάσης με τις κολώνες.  Αυτοί οι κόμβοι δεν έχουν καμία ελαστικότητα, ώστε να μπορέσουν να μεταφέρουν ομαλά τις βίαιες διατμητικές δυνάμεις που τους επιβάλλονται από την πακτωμένη με το έδαφος βάση.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι αυτοί οι πρώτοι κόμβοι μεταφοράς των φορτίων που αναπτύσσονται από την δυναμική του σεισμού, που επιπροσθέτως φέρουν και αυξημένες θλιπτικές συνιστώσες, και σε συνδυασμό με την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, να είναι οι πρώτοι που κόβονται σε ένα σεισμό..  Για τους λόγους αυτούς, επιβάλλεται σεισμική μόνωση των κόμβων αυτών, με την δημιουργία διπλής μονοκόμματης βάσης, και την τοποθέτηση ελαστικών εφεδράνων μεταξύ των.

Ένα άλλο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, είναι η μεγάλη τάση ανόδου εναλλάξ των πλευρών του φέροντα οργανισμού, προερχόμενη από την αύξηση της ταλάντωσης του κτιρίου.  Αυτή η τάση ανόδου του φέροντα προκαλεί πρόσθετες ροπές σε όλους τους κόμβους, αναγκάζοντάς τους να τείνουν να αλλάξουν την υφιστάμενη μέχρι πρότινος γωνία τους, λόγω εξαναγκασμού τους στο να παραλάβουν τα πρόσθετα καμπτικά φορτία, του φέροντος οργανισμού.

Η προτεινόμενη λύση για την αντιμετώπιση των ανωτέρω αναφερθέντων προβλημάτων τα οποία δημιουργούνται στον φέροντα οργανισμό από τον σεισμό, συνοψίζεται στα εξής τρία σημεία:

1)	Να δημιουργηθούν οι συνθήκες για ελεγχόμενη αξονική ταλάντωση του φέροντος οργανισμού.

2)	Να βοηθηθούν οι κολώνες στην μεταφορά των οριζόντιων δυνάμεων του σεισμού, στις πλάκες, όχι μόνο από κάτω προς τα πάνω σε διαφορετικούς χωροχρόνους (διαφορά φάσης από πλάκα σε πλάκα ανάλογα το ύψος τοποθέτησης), όπως συμβαίνει στις σημερινές συμβατικές κατασκευές, αλλά και πλάγιο-αξονικά σε σχέση με τον κατακόρυφο άξονα προς όλες τις πλάκες ταυτόχρονα από μια προτεταμένη άκαμπτη κατασκευή (π.χ. φρεάτιο).

3)	Να ενισχυθούν οι κόμβοι διαστασιολογικά και με πρόσθετο οπλισμό (ή προένταση) ώστε να αντέχουν στην διάτμηση.

Τα ανωτέρω επιτυγχάνονται με την τοποθέτηση στο κέντρο του φέροντος οργανισμού, αρχιτεκτονικά αξιοποιήσιμου ώστε να κατεβάσουμε το κόστος, προτεταμένου με το έδαφος αλλά ανεξάρτητου από τον φέροντα, άκαμπτου φρεατίου, ή σταυροειδούς κολώνας μεγάλων διαστάσεων, ή ακόμα και μεγάλου δωματίου.  Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για τα ανωτέρω άκαμπτα γεωμετρικά σχήματα είναι να έχουν αξονική κάθετη συνέχεια, σε όλο το ύψος του κτιρίου, και να είναι εξΆ ολοκλήρου από οπλισμένο προτεταμένο με το έδαφος σκυρόδεμα.

Τα ανωτέρω επιτυγχάνονται τοποθετώντας ένα δομικό τμήμα της κατασκευής στο κέντρο του φέροντος οργανισμού,  ανεξάρτητο και  προτεταμένο με το έδαφος, μεγάλων γεωμετρικών διαστάσεων, και αρχιτεκτονικά αξιοποιήσιμο (ώστε να μειώνεται το κόστος), αυτό μπορεί να είναι ένα φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα, ή μία σταυροειδής κολώνα, ή ακόμα και ένα δωμάτιο.

H προένταση αυτή που εφαρμόζει ο υδραυλικός ελκυστήρας στο φρεάτιο και στο έδαφος, κατά κύριο λόγο επιβάλλεται για να γίνουν αυτά τα δύο μέρη ένα σώμα, ώστε κατά την οριζόντια επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, το έδαφος, η βάση, και το δώμα του φρεατίου να έχουν την ίδια φάση επιτάχυνσης (στον ίδιο χωροχρόνο ως ένα σώμα στις τρεις διαστάσεις).

Όσο πιο μεγάλες είναι οι γεωμετρικές διαστάσεις της βάσης(εμβαδόν διατομής), σε σχέση με το ύψος, τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η αντίσταση στο πέλμα, καθώς και στην εμφανιζόμενη διάτμηση.

Αύξηση στην προένταση που τίθεται στο φρεάτιο, σημαίνει αύξηση στην αντοχή του στην διάτμηση, αύξηση στην συμπύκνωση των πρανών της γεώτρησης, και συνεπώς καλύτερη πάκτωση του μηχανισμού της άγκυρας.

Για να πετύχουμε την ανεξαρτησία του άκαμπτου φρεατίου από τον φέροντα, αφήνουμε ένα διάκενο ανάμεσά τους. Αυτό το διάκενο χρησιμεύει για τους εξής λόγους:

α)	να μην μεταφέρεται η δυναμική του σεισμού από το φρεάτιο στον φέροντα,

β)	να παραμένει ο φέρων ανεξάρτητος στην σεισμική μόνωση που του προσφέρει η διπλή ραντιέφ βάση μακριά από το ταλαντευόμενο φρεάτιο,

γ)	να εξαντλεί ο φέρων τις μηχανικές αντοχές του υπάρχοντος οπλισμού του, (ώστε να μην μεταφέρει μεγάλες δυνάμεις κρούσης στο φρεάτιο), και λίγο πριν σπάσει, να γίνεται απόσβεση και να συγκρατείται ο φέρων, πάνω σε υδραυλικά συστήματα τοποθετημένα στο διάκενο του ανελκυστήρα, (ελαστικά, ή αποσβεστήρες),

δ)	να μην ακουμπάει ο φέρων οργανισμός επάνω στο φρεάτιο του ανελκυστήρα, ώστε να μεταφέρει τις πρόσθετες θλιπτικές δυνάμεις του βάρους του, καθιστώντας κατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο δυνατή την εφαρμογή περαιτέρω δυνάμεων προέντασης στο φρεάτιο, ώστε να καταστεί αυτό πιο άκαμπτο.

ε)	να βοηθηθούν οι κολώνες στο να μεταφέρουν τις δυνάμεις του σεισμού, όχι μόνο κατακόρυφα, αλλά και πλάγιο-αξονικά στον ίδιο χωροχρόνο, με την βοήθεια του προτεταμένου άκαμπτου φρεατίου, και τους αποσβεστήρες.

Όλη αυτή η ελαστικότητα του κάθετου άξονα του φέροντος, μπορεί να είναι ελεγχόμενη, ώστε κατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο να επιτυγχάνεται η ομαλή μεταφορά των ροπών του κάθετου άξονά του προς το φρεάτιο

Όταν θέλουμε τα επάνω πατώματα να πάλλονται περισσότερο από τα κάτω, μεγαλώνουμε το διάκενο των επάνω ορόφων, και θέτουμε λιγότερη πίεση στα υδραυλικά τους, σε σχέση με τα κάτω πατώματα.  Λειτουργώντας κατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο, και προκειμένου να ελέγχεται η καμπτικότητα του κατακόρυφου άξονα προς αποφυγή της καταστρεπτικής μεταφοράς ροπών προς τα κάτω πατώματα υπολογίζεται στατικά η μεταφορά των ροπών κατά την διάρκεια της κρούσης των πλακών του κάθε ορόφου επάνω στο φρεάτιο και στη συνέχεια υπολογίζεται το κατάλληλο διάκενο μεταξύ των πλακών του κάθε ορόφου και της άκαμπτης δομής και εφαρμόζεται η ανάλογη υδραυλική πίεση στους αποσβεστήρες.

Για να ενισχύσουμε την ακαμψία της άκαμπτης δομής (φρεατίου), να μειώσουμε την ταλάντωση, να προλάβουμε την ανατροπή, και να αυξήσουμε την αντίσταση του φρεατίου στην διάτμηση που δημιουργείται από τις πλάγιες κρούσεις των πλακών προερχόμενες από την αδράνεια αυτών, είναι αναγκαίο να καταστήσουμε την άκαμπτη δομή ένα σώμα με το έδαφος.

Αυτό το πετυχαίνουμε με τον μηχανισμό του υδραυλικού ελκυστήρα δομικών έργων, εφαρμόζοντας προένταση μεταξύ του δώματος και του εδάφους, κάνοντας αυτά τα δύο μέρη ένα σώμα.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ
Είναι λάθος να αφήνουμε τις κολώνες να μεταφέρουν μόνες τους από κάτω προς τα πάνω τις οριζόντιες δυνάμεις του σεισμού στον φέροντα σκελετό, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα στην πλειονότητα των μεθόδων κατασκευής κτηρίων.

Οι οριζόντιες δυνάμεις του σεισμού δεν μεταφέρονται αβίαστα από τις κολώνες στον σκελετό, και τούτο διότι υπάρχουν άλλες δυνάμεις πού επενεργούν αντίθετα στη φορά των οριζόντιων δυνάμεων του σεισμού, προερχόμενες από την αδράνεια των πλακών με αποτέλεσμα να μην ανταποκρίνονται οι πλάκες άμεσα στην φορά των οριζόντιων δυνάμεων του σεισμού.
  Αυτή η αντίθεση των δυνάμεων επί του οριζοντίου άξονα της δομικής κατασκευής, δημιουργεί διατμητικές τάσεις, καθώς και ανομοιόμορφο λυγισμό σε σχήμα S (για τους λόγους που αναφέραμε ανωτέρω) παραμορφώνοντας τον κάθετο άξονα της κατασκευής, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.

Εδώ έρχεται η ευρεσιτεχνία να βοηθήσει τις κολώνες να μεταφέρουν τις δυνάμεις του σεισμού ομοιόμορφα και ομαλά, όχι μόνο κατακόρυφα προς τα επάνω, αλλά και οριζόντια στις πλάκες, με την βοήθεια του υδραυλικού ελκυστήρα, του προτεταμένου φρεατίου, και των υδραυλικών αποσβεστήρων τοποθετημένων στο διάκενο.

Συμπερασματικά κατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο, ο κατακόρυφος άξονας του σκελετού, διατηρεί την αρχική του μορφή, (και δεν παραμορφώνεται σε σχήμα S) λόγω ομοιόμορφης μετακίνησης της μάζας των πολλαπλών πλακών στον ίδιο χωροχρόνο που τους επιβάλει το προτεταμένο φρεάτιο, ανακουφίζοντας και βοηθώντας κατΆ αυτόν τον τρόπο τις κολώνες, στην μεταφορά των καταστρεπτικών δυνάμεων του σεισμού προς τις πλάκες.

  Δηλαδή, η ευρεσιτεχνία δημιουργεί ελεγχόμενη ευκαμψία, επί του κατακόρυφου άξονα του φέροντος, βοηθάει πλάγιο-αξονικά τις κολώνες να μεταφέρουν τις δυνάμεις του σεισμού στις πλάκες, αλλά ταυτόχρονα επιτυγχάνει και σεισμική μόνωση του οριζόντιου άξονα του φέροντα, (με διπλές μονοκόμματες βάσεις που φέρουν ελαστικά μεταξύ τους).

  Επιπλέον σταματάει και την μονόπλευρη τάση ανύψωσης του κτιρίου, προερχόμενη από την αύξηση του συντονισμού ταλάντωσης, η οποία εξαρτάται, από το ύψος του κτηρίου, την χρονική διάρκεια του σεισμού, καθώς και από το εύρος κύματός του.
  Ακόμα  βοηθάει στην αποτροπή  καθίζησης της οικοδομής.
 Πως  αυτό γίνεται εφηκτό ....?

Η υγροποίηση του εδάφους (καθίζηση) καθώς και οι ρωγμές, που προκαλεί ο σεισμός, είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα, το οποίο όμως και αυτό η ευρεσιτεχνία έχει εν μέρη λύσει.

Εάν σταματήσουμε το video 

 εκεί που δείχνει κάτω από το χώμα, θα παρατηρήσουμε ότι η άγκυρα έχει ένα σωλήνα, που ξεκινάει από την άγκυρα, και φτάνει μέχρι το κάτω μέρος της βάσης.

Αυτός ονομάζεται σωλήνας αντίστασης, και χρησιμεύει για τους εξής λόγους:

1)	αποτελεί τη διέλευση του συρματόσχοινου, που εφαρμόζει την προένταση,

2)	εάν υποχωρήσει το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση, τότε αυτός ο σωλήνας αντίστασης, παίρνει το βάρος της βάσης, και το μεταβιβάζει στα πρανή (πλαϊνά) της γεώτρησης (αυτός είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρός λόγος),

3)	εάν τα πρανή της γεώτρησης υποχωρήσουν (από την ταλάντωση), το συρματόσχοινο δεν χαλαρώνει, γιατί η υδραυλική πίεση (κάτω από το έμβολο στο πάνω μέρος του συστήματος) προκαλεί το τάνυσμα του συρματόσχοινου που με την σειρά του εγείρει αντίσταση στο κάτω έμβολο της άγκυρας, η κίνηση του οποίου ενεργοποιεί τους πείρους της άγκυρας ώστε να κινηθούν προς το στερεό έδαφος γύρω τους επαναφέροντας την επιθυμητή πάκτωση στα πρανή (πλαϊνά ) της γεώτρηση

4)λόγος που χρησιμεύει ο σωλήνας αντίστασης, είναι να φέρνει την αντίσταση που πρέπει στο κάτω έμβολο της άγκυρας,( μέσο της αντίστασης της βάσης στο άνω μέρος του ) ώστε αυτό να μπεί μέσα της, έτσι ώστε, να μπορούν να συνεργαστούν οι πίροι της άγκυρας ώστε να δημιουργήσουν την επιθυμητή πάκτωση στα πρανή (πλαινά ) της γεώτρηση


Αυτό το video, 

προς το τέλος, στο 52ο λεπτό, κάνει προσομοίωση σεισμού, και δείχνει εμφανέστατα, ότι το κτίριο δεν είναι πακτωμένο με το έδαφος όπως νομίζαμε ότι είναι μέχρι τώρα. Αυτές τις δυνάμεις ανόδου που δημιουργούνται από την ταλάντωση του κτιρίου, θέλει να εξουδετερώσει (και όχι μόνο) η ευρεσιτεχνία.



Το αντισεισμικό σύστημα τοποθετημένο σε φρεάτιο φέροντα:http://www.youtube.com/jipacek
Ιστοσελίδα ευρεσιτεχνίας: http://www.antiseismic-systems.com/index.php?lang=el

video από την ΑΙΤΗ 



ΑΙΤΗ

----------

majakoulas

----------


## seismic

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. Με χαρά θα σας δω στην ΙΟ όσοι μπορέσετε να έρθετε. Δεν θα σας ζαλίσω με την ευρεσιτεχνία, αφού είδει  σας έχω ζαλίσει? Απλώς την τοποθέτησα σε φέροντα, και σας το έδειξα. Θα γίνει και προσομοίωση από τον Καράμπαλη στην Πάτρα σε πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή. Θα δοκιμαστεί σε ένα κτίριο με στατική μελέτη , και σε ένα άλλο το ίδιο κτίριο, με το φρεάτιο και τον ελκυστήρα. Μόνο αν έχω νέα θα γράφω, ή φυσικά αν με ρωτάτε, θα απαντώ. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλη.

----------


## seismic

Ναι φίλε abgr τα χρηματοδοτώ μόνος μου. Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους. Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΑΔΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗΣ         

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSdl7TAnxoQ&NR=1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdybvH2NhJg

----------


## seismic

ΣΎΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΔΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ. 

Προστατεύει τα δομικά έργα από τους σεισμούς τις θύελλες και τους ανεμοστρόβιλους. 

Ερώτηση. Πώς το κάνει αυτό? 

Απάντηση. Η αρχή του στηρίζετε στην λειτουργία της βίδας. Εάν βιδώσουμε ένα ξύλινο κιβώτιο πάνω σε ένα ξύλινο με ασταθές πόδια τραπέζι, και κάνουμε προσομοίωση σεισμού, θα δούμε τα εξής. Η επιφάνεια του τραπεζιού, η βάση του κουτιού, αλλά και η κορυφή του κουτιού, θα έχουν την ίδια επιτάχυνση, αλλά και την ίδια πέρα δώθε διαδρομή. Ακόμα το κουτί θα παραμείνει άκαμπτο χωρίς καμία ταλάντωση. 

Αυτή η ακαμψία του κουτιού οφείλετε σε πολλούς παράγοντες. Ο πρώτος παράγοντας είναι η διαστάσεις του κουτιού. Αν το κουτί έχει μεγάλη ισοσκελή βάση και μικρό ύψος, αυτό καθιστά αδύνατη την ταλάντωση του. Η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτό το δομικό στοιχείο ζητά να βρει, το οποίο θα έχει σχήμα κουτιού, για να το βιδώσει με το έδαφος. 

Αυτά τα δομικά στοιχεία είναι πολλά σε μία οικοδομή. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση είναι να έχουν μεγάλες διαστάσεις βάσης (φάρδος πλάτος ) και να είναι εξ ολοκλήρου από σκυρόδεμα. 

Ερώτηση. Πια είναι αυτά τα δομικά στοιχεία? 

Απάντηση. Σε μία οικοδομή μπορεί να είναι ένα η και περισσότερα φρεάτια ανελκυστήρα. Ή μία σταυροειδή κολόνα στο κέντρο του κτηρίου, η οποία η τελική της μορφή θα έχει προβλεφθεί από τον Αρχιτέκτονα, να είναι μία χρήσιμη τοιχοποιία. Ακόμα μπορεί να είναι ένα μεγάλο δωμάτιο, το οποίο να έχει κατακόρυφη αξονική συνέχεια, σε όλους τους ορόφους, και να αποτελείται εξ ολοκλήρου από σκυρόδεμα.

 Η υπόλοιπη οικοδομή, μπορεί να αποτελείται από πλάκες και κολόνες, οι οποίες μπορεί και να ακουμπάνε πάνω σε αυτά τα βιδωμένα στοιχεία. Σε πάρα πολύ μεγάλα κτίρια κατά μήκος, εφαρμόζουμε το ίδιο σύστημα, αλλά ανά 30 μέτρα, αφήνουμε αρμό διαστολής. Σε πολύ ψιλά κτίρια, όπου η ελαστικότητα του κτηρίου είναι απαραίτητη, τότε αφήνουμε γύρω από τα άκαμπτα δομικά στοιχεία έναν αρμό ώστε να μπορεί να συνεργαστεί και με οριζόντια σεισμική μόνωση. Με την κατάλληλη τοποθέτηση, προστατεύει και τα ξύλινα σπίτια, από ανεμοστρόβιλους και θύελλες. 

Τοποθετήτε και σε φράγματα, ανεμογεννήτριες κατεβάζοντας το κόστος της κατασκευής. Τοποθετήτε και σε υφιστάμενα σπίτια. Ένας τρόπος τοποθέτησης είναι να το τοποθετήσουμε εσωτερικά και μέσα στις υφιστάμενες γωνίες ενός φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα, με το κατάλληλο σιδερένιο γωνιακό προφίλ, για κάλυψη του συρματόσχοινου. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο βοηθάμε τις κολόνες να έχουν αντοχή στην διάτμηση, η οποία υφίσταται κατά την διάρκεια του σεισμού. Με άλλα λόγια....βιδώστε τις κατασκευές στο έδαφος, και ξεχάστε τον σεισμό, και τα θύματα.

 Η σημερινή ταλάντωση που υφίστανται τα κτίρια κατά την διάρκεια του σεισμού, είναι οπτικά καλή.  Έχει όμως πολλά αόρατα  προβλήματα. Η επιτάχυνση του φέροντος και της ταλάντωσης είναι διαφορετική στην κορυφή από οτι στην βάση.  Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να ακυρώνεται η ευεργετική ταλάντωση του φέροντα στον κόμβο της βάσης.

Όταν η κορυφή του κτηρίου κάνει μία μεγάλη ταλάντωση, με μικρή επιτάχυνση σε Χ χρόνο, και στον ίδιο Χ χρόνο η βάση κάνει 10 μικρότερες διαδρομές αλλά μεγαλύτερης επιτάχυνσης, τότε στον πάνω και κάτω κόμβο της κολόνας του ισογείου δημιουργούνται αυξημένες δυνάμεις διάτμησης. Αν ο σεισμός είναι μεγάλης διάρκειας, και επιτάχυνσης, τότε έχουμε πιο πολλά προβλήματα, διότι αυξάνει η ταλάντωση στα ψιλά κτίρια, και από την άλλη θερμαίνετε και μαλακώνει ο χάλυβας στον κόμβο λόγο μηχανικής τριβής, και ανελαστικότητας, και μεγάλης περιεκτικότητας σε άνθρακα. Και όταν θερμανθεί και μαλακώσει ο χάλυβας κόβετε, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. 

Για τον λόγο αυτό συνιστώ να ενισχύσουμε τον κόμβο της τελευταίας πλάκας,( για να σταματήσουμε την αύξηση της ταλάντωσης) αλλά κυρίως τον κόμβο των βάσεων ώστε να μπορούν να πάρουν τις αυξημένες διατμητηκές τάσεις Αυτό το προτεταμένο  κουτί που λέω βοηθάει σε αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## seismic

> φίλε Γιάννη, μήπως να έκανες κανά μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα?


Φίλε μου Αυτή η δοκιμή πρέπει να γίνει. Έχω όμως ένα πρόβλημα. Τα μοντέλα υπό κλίμακα, στην πραγματικότητα δεν λένε την αλήθεια.Γιατί ο συνδυασμός  επιτάχυνση, κάμψη, βάρος κατασκευής,  υλικό κατασκευής, και κατηγορία εδάφους,  είναι παράγοντες  οι οποίοι αλλάζουν αν ένα κτίριο έχει διαφορετική διαστασιολόγιση. :Confused:

----------


## seismic

Είμαι σε επαφή με μία επιστημονική ομάδα μιας πολύ μεγάλης εταιρίας  στην Ελλάδα KLEEMANN. HELLAS Aν γίνει κάτι από εκεί καλός. Σκεπτόμαστε να πειραματιστούμε την τοποθέτηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σε υφιστάμενο φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα. Θέλω να πάρω αποτελέσματα πρώτα, και από την προσομοίωση σε πεπερασμένα Η/Υ.

----------


## seismic

Φίλε mkaiiiou Σκέπτομαι να κάνω το εξής. Δεν θα τρυπήσω κατακόρυφα το φρεάτιο,αλλά θα προσαρμόσω ένα γωνιακό μεταλλικό προφίλ στις τέσσερις εσωτερικές γωνίες του υφιστάμενου φρεατίου, έτσι διαμορφωμένο,ώστε να περάσει το συρματόσχοινο. Η τοποθέτηση του προφίλ θα γίνει με βίδες. Θα ενισχύσω το δώμα. Θα κάνω γεωτρήσεις διαμέτρου 15 cm στις τέσσερις εσωτερικές γωνίες της βάσεως του φρεατίου, μέχρι να βρω έδαφος, και να προχωρήσω μέχρι εκεί που πρέπει. Μετά θα βυθίσω το σύστημα.Ακόμα αυτά τα τέσσερα γωνιακά προφίλ, μπορεί να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους μα Χ  ώστε να δώσουμε περισσότερη αντοχή και ακαμψία στο φρεάτιο. Προπαντός κοντά στην βάση, όπου έχουμε αυξημένη  επιτάχυνση.

----------


## Xάρης

Γιάννη,

Με τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζεις τις απόψεις σου σε μια συνεχόμενη παράγραφο δυσκολεύεις τον αναγνώστη να κατανοήσει τι θέλεις να πεις και τον αποθαρρύνεις από το να διαβάσει τις θέσεις σου. 
Σε παρακαλώ, διάβασε τους Κανόνες Συμμετοχής και για να βοηθήσεις και τον εαυτό σου και εμάς παρουσίασε την επόμενη φορά αυτά που θέλεις να γράψεις όπως πχ παρακάτω:

Φίλε mkaiiiou, 

Σκέπτομαι να κάνω το εξής:

Δεν θα τρυπήσω κατακόρυφα το φρεάτιο,αλλά θα προσαρμόσω ένα γωνιακό μεταλλικό προφίλ στις τέσσερις εσωτερικές γωνίες του υφιστάμενου φρεατίου, έτσι διαμορφωμένο, ώστε να περάσει το συρματόσχοινο. Η τοποθέτηση του προφίλ θα γίνει με βίδες. Θα ενισχύσω το δώμα. Θα κάνω γεωτρήσεις διαμέτρου 15 cm στις τέσσερις εσωτερικές γωνίες της βάσεως του φρεατίου, μέχρι να βρω έδαφος, και να προχωρήσω μέχρι εκεί που πρέπει. Μετά θα βυθίσω το σύστημα. Ακόμα αυτά τα τέσσερα γωνιακά προφίλ, μπορεί να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους με Χ ώστε να δώσουμε περισσότερη αντοχή και ακαμψία στο φρεάτιο. Προπαντός κοντά στην βάση, όπου έχουμε αυξημένη επιτάχυνση.

Μετά από τελεία ή κόμμα άφηνε πάντα ένα κενό.
Η αρίθμηση βοηθά κάποιον να απαντήσει επί συγκεκριμένου χωρίς παράθεση ολόκληρης πρόταση κάνοντας οικονομία στο χώρο.

----------


## seismic

Φίλοι μου....η υγροποίηση του εδάφους ( καθίζηση ) καθώς και οι ρωγμές, που προκαλεί ο σεισμός, είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα, το οποίο όμως και αυτό η ευρεσιτεχνία εν μέρη έχει λύση. 

Αν κάνεις στοπ στο video 


εκεί που δείχνει κάτω από το χώμα, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι η άγκυρα έχει μία σωλήνα, που ξεκινάει από την άγκυρα, και φτάνει μέχρι το κάτω μέρος της βάσης. 

Αυτή λέγετε σωλήνα αντίστασης, και χρησιμεύει για τους εξής λόγους 
1) λόγος είναι η διέλευση του συρματόσχοινου, που κάνει την προένταση. 
2) λόγος, είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρός. Αν υποχωρήσει το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση, τότε...αυτός ο σωλήνας αντίστασης, παίρνει το βάρος της βάσης, και το μεταβιβάζει στα πρανή (πλαινά) της γεώτρησης. 

3)Αν τα πρανή της γεώτρησης υποχωρήσουν, ( από το κούνημα ) το συρματόσχοινο δεν χαλαρώνει, γιατί η υδραυλική πίεση (κάτω από το έμβολο στο πάνω μέρος του συστήματος ) το τεντώνει 

4)λόγος που χρησιμεύει είναι να φέρνει αντίσταση στο κάτω έμβολο της άγκυρας, έτσι ώστε, να μπορούν να συνεργαστούν οι πίροι της άγκυρας ώστε να δημιουργήσουν την επιθυμητή πάκτωση στα πρανή (πλαινά ) της γεώτρηση

Αυτό το video, στο  τέλος του στο   52   λεπτό  κάνει  προσομοίωση  σεισμού,  και  δείχνει εμφανέστατα, ότι το κτίριο δεν είναι πακτωμένο με το έδαφος όπως νομίζαμε ότι είναι μέχρι τώρα. Αυτές τις δυνάμεις ανόδου που δημιουργούνται από την ταλάντωση του κτιρίου,  θέλει να πιάσει  (και όχι μόνο ) η ευρεσιτεχνία. 

Για να το πετύχει  αυτό,  χρειάζεται κάποιο τμήμα της οικοδομής,  μεγάλων γεωμετρικών διαστάσεων΄βάσης και λαιμού , ώστε να έχει μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στο πέλμα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2Z1zmrJhsc

Δείτε τα τρία διαφορετικά κύματα που ξεκινούν από το κέντρο του σεισμού, και φτάνουν σε διαφορετικό χρόνο στο σπίτι, επηρεάζοντας  διαφορετικά το καθένα το σπίτι. 
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=98227&cid=38

----------


## seismic

ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΙΚΆ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΈΝΤΑΣΗΣ ( ΕΛΞΗΣ ) ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΑΦΟΥΣ.

1) Αν έχουμε ένα τοιχίο κολόνας πακτωμένο με το έδαφος, και οπλισμένο με ΟΣ, ή
2) Αν έχουμε ένα τοιχίο κολόνας προτεταμένο με το έδαφος ( σαν σάντουιτς )
και τους εφαρμόσουμε μία οριζόντια έλξη, αυτά το δύο τοιχία, θα έχουν περισσότερη αντοχή στην πλάγια έλξη, από......μία κολόνα, που απλός πατάει πάνω στο έδαφος.

Αν τώρα έχουμε δύο κολόνες τοιχία, (όπως τα ανωτέρω τοιχία, ασύνδετα με το έδαφος ) αλλά συνδέονται μεταξύ τους στο πάνω μέρος τους με έναν δοκό.

Αν τους εφαρμόσουμε πάλη μία πλάγια δύναμη, κατά την γνώμη μου, θα συμβεί το εξής.
1) πρώτα τα τοιχία τα ίδια, θα φέρουν μία μικρή αντίσταση στην πλάγια δύναμη.
2) Όταν αυτή η αντίσταση των τοιχίων καμφθεί, αυτά δεν υποχωρούν, όπως πριν, διότι τότε μία άλλη δύναμη ενεργεί.

3)Αυτή η άλλη πρόσθετη δύναμη που αντιστέκεται στην πλάγια έλκη, είναι στους κόμβους.

Αυτή η δύναμη των κόμβων, προκύπτει από την ένωση των δύο τοιχίων με την δοκό, δημιουργώντας σε αυτά μία δομική ακεραιότητα, και οντότητα. 

Αυτή η δύναμη των κόμβων, αντιστέκεται, στην πλάγια δύναμη, σαν ροπή.

Αν τώρα προσθέσουμε όλες τις δυνάμεις αντίστασης ....αντιδρώντας.... προς την άλλη πλάγια δύναμη, θα δούμε ότι.

Τα τοιχία που είναι πακτωμένα, ή προτεταμένα με το έδαφος, θα φέρουν περισσότερη αντίσταση στην πλάγια δύναμη, από ότι αυτά που απλώς πατάνε πάνω στο έδαφος.

Η αντίσταση των κόμβων, δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ, αν τα προτεταμένα ή πακτωμένα με το έδαφος τοιχία καταφέρουν μόνα τους, να φέρουν αντίσταση στις πλάγιες δυνάμεις που τους εφαρμόζουμε.

Εδώ βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα, ότι τα προτεταμένα, ή πακτωμένα με το έδαφος τοιχία, είναι ένα + στην αντίδραση της κατασκευής, ως προς τις αδρανειακές οριζόντιες εντάσεις που υφίσταται η κατασκευή, λόγο αντίθετης επιτάχυνσης του σεισμού.

Αν η διατομή κάτοψης των τοιχίων είναι η ανάλογη, και η πάκτωση,ή προένταση η ανάλογη, τότε οι κόμβοι δεν θα χρειαστούν να υποβάλουν καμία ροπή αντίστασης, στις πλάγιες δυνάμεις.

Οπότε καταργούμε τις ροπές των κόμβων.

Αυτή την ένωση, της κατασκευής με το έδαφος, την εφαρμόζει ο ελκυστήρας, εξασκώντας μια δύναμη προέντασης μεταξύ κατασκευής και εδάφους, με έξη διαφορετικές μεθόδους τοποθέτησης.

ΝΕΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΕΥΡΕΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΑ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIsx1sKkLk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPaNZ...layer_embedded

----------


## seismic

Οι τένοντες που ενσωματώνονται στο σκυρόδεμα, έχουν το πλεονέκτημα, ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι ευθύγραμμοι. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να είναι αξονικά τοποθετημένοι. Αυτό εξαρτάτε ανά περίπτωση, και εξαρτάτε από τοις πλευρικές τάσεις πως αναπτύσσονται.




Στον σεισμό, ο κάθε έκκεντρος τένοντας εκατέρωθεν του άξονα, δεν αλληλοεξουδετερώνει τα αντιφορτία για άλλους λόγους.
Διότι
α) Υπάρχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι το κάθετο στοιχείο δεν κινδυνεύει από λυγισμό διότι ο απέναντι τένοντας, αντιδρά στον λυγισμό.
Πράγματι, εάν αρχίσει το φαινόμενο του λυγισμού, οι τένοντες τείνουν να επιμηκυνθούν, για να ακολουθήσουν τον λυγισμό του κάθετου στοιχείου.

Επειδή όμως οι τένοντες υπόκεινται σε μεγάλες εφελκυστικές τάσεις, αντιδρούν στην παραμόρφωση αυτή, εξουδετερώνοντας τον λυγισμό.

β) Η προένταση υπόκειται σε κανόνες η οποίοι βασίζονται στην αρχή της επαλληλίας των τάσεων. 

Σύμφωνα με αυτήν την αρχή, όταν επάνω σε ένα σώμα ενεργούν συγχρόνως δύο φορτίσεις, οι πλευρικές και διατμητικές τάσεις των κάθετων στοιχείων, σε κάθε σημείο του σώματός τους, ισούτε με το αλγεβρικό άθροισμα των δυο στοιχείων τάσεων, τις οποίες θα προκαλούσαν στο ίδιο σημείο οι δύο αυτές φορτίσεις, εάν ενεργούσαν χωριστά η κάθε μία.

Η αρχή της επαλληλίας ισχύει εφ όσον οι τάσεις που αντιστοιχούν στις πραγματικές φορτίσεις, περιέχονται μεταξύ ορισμένων ορίων.
Έστω και αν οι τάσεις δρουν με εξωτερική φόρτιση μεταβαλλόμενης φοράς?


Το προεντεταμένο σκυρόδεμα είναι φαινομενικά το ίδιο με το οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, διότι και τα δύο αποτελούνται από τα ίδια υλικά.

Όμως η λειτουργία των δύο συστημάτων, είναι εντελώς διαφορετική.

Στο ΟΣ ο οπλισμός παίζει ρόλο παθητικό.
Χρειάζεται δηλαδή για να παραλαμβάνει το μέρος των τάσεων, που δημιουργούν τα φορτία, και το σκυρόδεμα δεν επαρκεί να τα παραλάβει μόνο του.

Αντίθετα το προεντεταμένο σκυρόδεμα, είναι σε θέση να παραλάβει μόνο του, όλες τις τάσεις των φορτίων.

Ο χάλυβας σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, παίζει ρόλο ενεργητικό.
Χρειάζεται δηλαδή, για να επιβάλει ένα επί πλέον φορτίο στο σκυρόδεμα. 

Το φορτίο αυτό, συνδυάζετε με τα εξωτερικά φορτία, με αποτέλεσμα να διατηρούνται οι τιμές των τάσεων του σκυροδέματος, στα όρια που αυτό μπορεί να παραλάβει.

Πρακτικά όμως το σκυρόδεμα θέλει την βοήθεια δευτερεύοντος οπλισμού, για να παραλάβει αυτές τις τάσεις.
Ο δευτερεύων αυτός οπλισμός, παίζει το ρόλο του παθητικού οπλισμού, όπως το ΟΣ, και αναλαμβάνει τις δευτερεύουσες τάσεις.

Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του σκυροδέματος, σε μια κατασκευή, αποτελείται από νεκρά φορτία, χωρίς να μπορεί να αναλάβει τάσεις.

Η πείρα από διάφορες παλιές κατασκευές, ( όπως, θόλοι, αψίδες, τοίχοι αντιστηρίξεως, )
έδειξαν, ότι όταν σώματα υπόκεινται σε θλιπτικές δυνάμεις, ( μαζί με τα φορτία τους )γίνονται πολύ χρήσιμα. 
Έτσι γεννήθηκε η σκέψη την οποία υλοποίησε ο Freyssinet

Η προένταση όμως είχε δυσκολίες, για έναν βασικό λόγο.
Οι αρχικές τάσεις που εφαρμόζονταν, εξασθενούσαν, ή και εξαφανιζόντουσαν στον χρόνο.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όταν κατασκεύασαν ισχυρότερα υλικά σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα, που άντεχαν καλύτερα, τις διαχρονικές τάσεις.

Ο υδραυλικός ελκυστήρας αυτό κάνει.
Εξασφαλίζει την ομαλή και ίδια τάση του τένοντα διαχρονικά, οπότε και την αρχική αντοχή του προετεταμένου σκυροδέματος στις τάσεις. 
Έτσι αυτά τα δύο υλικά, διατηρούν διαχρονικά, την αρχική τους αντοχή στις τάσεις.

γ) Η αλληλοεξουδετέρωση των τάσεων που προκαλούν τα αντιφορτία των τενόντων, είναι στα όρια του άξονα, και ισορροπούν.
Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και η διαστασιολόγιση της διατομής κάτοψις των κάθετων στοιχείων, διότι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το φάσμα τάσεων του κάθε τένοντα.
Οπότε οι απόσταση των τενόντων παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο.


Η κάθετη προένταση των στοιχείων είναι ευεργετική για δύο λόγους που ανέφερα πριν
α) Τα τοιχία έχουν μεγάλη διατομή κάτοψις, οπότε το φάσμα τάσεων των δύο αντικριστών τενόντων, είναι σε διαφορετικά πεδία. 
β) Η αρχή της επαλληλίας ισχύει εφ όσον οι τάσεις που αντιστοιχούν στις πραγματικές φορτίσεις, περιέχονται μεταξύ ορισμένων ορίων αντοχής. Οι μέθοδοι τοποθέτησης που χρησιμοποιώ, επιτρέπουν ελεγχόμενη προένταση, στα όρια της αρχής της επαλληλίας.

Αλλά και προένταση να μην γίνει, ( που για μένα αν γίνει με την αρχή της επαλληλίας, είναι χρήσιμη για την παραλαβή των διατμητικών τάσεων, αλλά και για την αξιοποίηση όλης της διατομής κάτοψις, χωρίς νεκρά φορτία, για την αντοχή παραλαβής από το στοιχείο μεγαλύτερων περιφερειακών τάσεων.) εγώ μία αντίδραση χρειάζομαι, στην βάση ή στο δώμα, ώστε να καταπολεμηθούν οι ανοδικές τάσης της ταλάντωσης, που βάζουν στο παιχνίδι των τάσεων και τα στατικά φορτία του φέροντα, με αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία ροπών στα κομβικά σημεία.

Άλλωστε η προένταση επαναφέρει και τις ρωγμές του σκυροδέματος στο στοιχείο.
Και σε συνδυασμό με το υδραυλικό σύστημα του ελκυστήρα, ο τένοντας και το σκυρόδεμα δεν χάνει ποτέ την αρχική προυπολογισθείσα τιμή αντοχής, ως προς τις πλευρικές εξωτερικές τάσεις του σεισμού, σε όσες φάσεις και αν επαναληφθεί.

----------


## seismic

Αν η επιτάχυνση της σεισμικής τράπεζας, έχει την φορά όπως δείχνει το link http://www.eng.ucy.ac.cy/CEE325/shakeTableSDOF.pdf 
Τα τρία πλαίσια θα έχουν διαφορετική αντίδραση 

α) Στο μεσαίο πλαίσιο μπορεί να συμβούν δύο διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις. 
Αν το βάρος της μάζας είναι ελαφρύ, αυτό θα αρχίσει να ταλαντώνετε δεξιά αριστερά, εναλλάξ, διότι τα κομβικά σημεία του, μπορούν να αντέξουν το στατικό του βάρος, του πλαισίου. 

Αυτό το βάρος του πλαισίου, μετατρέπετε σε ροπή των κόμβων, λόγο του καινού που υφίσταται το πλαίσιο, κατά την εναλλάξ ταλάντωση. 
Τώρα αν το βάρος της μάζας είναι μεγάλο οι κόμβοι δεν θα το αντέξουν, οπότε και η ταλάντωση δεν θα ανασηκώσει εναλλάξ τις πλευρές του. 
Αυτό όμως δεν πάει να πει ότι οι κόμβοι δεν καταπονούνται. 

Αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπω, καταλήγει σε ροπή στους κόμβους. 


β)Η διαφορετικότητα του πρώτου από το μεσαίο πλαίσιο έγκειται, στην αυξημένη ταλάντωση, οπότε και την μεγαλύτερη καταπόνηση των κόμβων με ροπές, αν και η επιτάχυνση παραμένει η ίδια. 
Αυτό οφείλετε στην μεγαλύτερη ροπή αδράνειας του πρώτου πλαισίου, προερχόμενη από το μεγαλύτερο στατικό φορτίου του δώματος , και του υψηλότερου κέντρου βάρους του. 

Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι και το πρώτο αλλά και το δεύτερο πλαίσιο, καταπονούν τους κόμβους τους, έτσι και αλλιώς, είτε είναι ελαφριά είτε βαριά κατασκευή, είτε έχει μεγάλο ή μικρό κέντρο βάρους. Αυτοί οι δύο συντελεστές 1) Κέντρο βάρους 2) βάρος μάζας, και ένας τρίτος συντελεστής που είναι η ταχύτητα επιτάχυνσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο, είναι οι αιτίες που γεμίζουν με ροπές τους κόμβους. 

γ) Το τρίτο πλαίσιο που φέρει ένα σύνδεσμο ( Χ ) και ένα μπουλόνι στο σημείο του σταυρού ( όπως τα χιαστά της σκαλωσιάς ) είναι αυτό που επιβαρύνει στο ελάχιστο τους κόμβους του πλαισίου, διότι το μπουλόνι παίρνει την διαγώνιο θλιπτική δύναμη που χιαστού, ( που υφίσταται λόγο πίεσης της άνω και κάτω παραμορφωμένης γωνίας ) και την μεταδίδει στο άλλο χιαστό, στο σημείο του σταυρού, αλλά ταυτόχρονα κοντράρει με την άλλη απέναντι γωνία 
Λόγο του ότι ο σύνδεσμος ( Χ ) δημιουργεί ακαμψία των κόμβων του πλαισίου, όπως εξηγήσαμε, αυτό αντιδρά σαν οντότητα 
Οπότε συνεπάγεται ότι κατά την επιτάχυνση, θα συμβούν δύο τινά. 
α) ή θα αντέξουν οι τένοντες, το μπουλόνι, και τα στοιχεία, το στατικό βάρος του πλαισίου οπότε θα ταλαντωθεί εναλλάξ. 
β) ή δεν θα αντέξουν οι τένοντες το μπουλόνι, και τα στοιχεία το στατικό βάρος του πλαισίου, οπότε θα σπάσουν. 

Για να σπάσουν όμως οι τένοντες, το μπουλόνι και τα στοιχεία, πρέπει να σηκωθεί ο φέρον, ή το κέντρο βάρους του πλαισίου να είναι πολύ ψιλό, με βαριά μάζα. 
Αν πακτώσουμε την βάση του πλαισίου με την σεισμική βάση, ή καλύτερα αν έχουμε μία αντίδραση στο δώμα του πλαισίου ( όχι προένταση μεγάλη ) + πάκτωση της βάσης του πλαισίου με την σεισμική βάση, αυτό θα βοηθήσει στην αντίσταση του πλαισίου στην αποφυγή της ταλάντωσης και την αποφυγή της ίδιο-συχνότητας. 
Τώρα αν αυτό το πλαίσιο είναι τοιχίο προτεταμένο στα δύο του άκρα, με την αρχή της επαλληλίας, και την κατάλληλη διαστασιολόγιση κάτοψης, καταλαβαίνετε ότι ούτε μπουλόνια θέλει, ούτε χιαστά. Ίσος λίγο χιαστό οπλισμό. 

Το θέμα είναι αν κατορθώσουμε την πάκτωση σε χαλαρά εδάφη. 
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε. 

Καταργούμε τις ροπές των κόμβων οπότε και τις ζημιές της κατασκευής 

Αν σε μία σεισμική βάση, έχουμε επιτάχυνση 1g πια κατασκευή θα αντέξει περισσότερο? 

α) Λιθοδομή συνεχούς δόμησης. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgc19...eature=related 

β) Φέρον σκελετός με πλήρωση τοιχοποιίας. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgjAX...eature=related 

γ) Η ένα προκατασκευασμένο βαρέου τύπου, εξ ολοκλήρου από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, προετεταμένο με την σεισμική βάση? 


( Σαν τα προκατασκευασμένα βαρέου τύπου, 
που είναι και πιο φθηνή κατασκευή από τον φέροντα οργανισμό, βιδωμένο σαν 
σάντουιτς με την σεισμική βάση. ) 
http://www.prohellas.gr/

κανένα από τα δύο δεν είχε το σύστημα του ελκυστήρα. 
Το α) και το β) πείραμα, είναι παλιά πειράματα του Μετσόβιου, τα οποία δείχνουν πόσο αντέχουν στον σεισμό οι συνήθεις κατασκευές που κατασκευάζονται σήμερα. 

Αυτό που προτείνω εγώ, είναι η τρίτη μέθοδος , η οποία έχει δύο διαφορετικά στοιχεία κατασκευής, με τα οποία ευελπιστώ να κάνω άτρωτες τις κατασκευές. 

Το πρώτο διαφορετικό στοιχείο κατασκευής που προτείνω, είναι ότι....η κατασκευή είναι φτιαγμένη εξ ολοκλήρου από σκυρόδεμα. 

Όπως τα προκατασκευασμένα σπίτια. Αυτά τα προκατασκευασμένα είναι μάλιστα και κατά 30 με 50% πιο φθηνά κατασκευαστικά, από τις συμβατικές κατασκευές. 

Το δεύτερο διαφορετικό στοιχείο κατασκευής που προτείνω, είναι ότι αυτά τα προκατασκευασμένα σπίτια από σκυρόδεμα, τα βιδώνω τουλάχιστον στις τέσσερις γωνίες τους, με βίδες, ( ντίζες ) με την σεισμική βάση. 

Δηλαδή τα σφίγγουμε με την σεισμική βάση, με βίδα και κοχλίες, εξασκώντας μία προένταση μεταξύ δώματος και βάσης. ( Σαν σάντουιτς ) 

Αυτό κάνει βασικά και ο ελκυστήρας.

----------


## seismic

Κύριοι θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω την γνώμη μου ως προς την ευρεσιτεχνία. 
Θέλω την γνώμη σας σε αυτά που θα πω. 
Τι κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία, που δεν κάνει η εφαρμοσμένη τεχνολογία σήμερα. 
Η εφαρμοσμένη τεχνολογία σήμερα απλός εδράζει την κατασκευή στο έδαφος. 
Η ευρεσιτεχνία την ενώνει με το έδαφος, κάνοντας αυτά τα δύο μέρει ένα, (σαν σάντουιτς) 
Για μένα αυτή η ένωση της κατασκευής με το έδαφος, αλλάζει ευεργετικά την κατεύθυνση και το είδος των δυνάμεων, που εφαρμόζονται στην κατασκευή δυναμικά,κατά την διέγερση του σεισμού, και προκαλούν αστοχία. 
Πιες δυνάμεις προκαλούν αστοχία στα κτήρια. 
α) Οι δυνάμεις διάτμησης. 
β) Οι ροπές στους κόμβους 
Πως δημιουργούνται 
1) ΔΥΝΆΜΕΙΣ ΔΙΆΤΜΗΣΗΣ 
α) Οι δυνάμεις διάτμησης, δημιουργούνται κυρίως στα κάθετα στοιχεία στήριξης κατά την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, λόγο αδράνειας της μάζας. 
Ερώτηση. 
Η διάτμηση είναι η ίδια σε όλα τα στοιχεία στήριξης? 
Απάντηση 
Όχι. Η διάτμηση είναι μεγαλύτερης ισχύος στα στοιχεία του ισογείου. 
Ερώτηση. Γιατί? 
Απάντηση 
Για δύο κύριους λόγους. 
α) Έχουν να διαχειριστούν (σε μετακίνηση) περισσότερα φορτία μάζας, οπότε και μεγαλύτερα φορτία,που συνεπάγεται σε μεγαλύτερη αδράνεια οπότε και μεγαλύτερη διάτμηση στον λαιμό του στοιχείου. 
β) Λόγο ακαμψίας των στοιχείων του ισογείου. 
Όλα τα άλλα στοιχεία στήριξης, ( εκτός του ισογείου ) έχουν κάποια ελαστικότητα στους κόμβους, και στα στοιχεία στήριξης, η οποία είναι ευεργετική, διότι απορροφούν ενέργεια του σεισμού, λόγο μετατροπής της ενέργειας αυτής, σε θερμότητα. 

Αυτή η ευεργετική απορρόφηση ενέργειας, καταργείτε κατά μεγάλο βαθμό στα στοιχεία του ισογείου, για ένα κύριο λόγο. 
Διότι κάτω από το στοιχείο του ισογείου υπάρχει η βάση, η οποία είναι άκαμπτη, (διότι είναι συνήθως μέσα στο έδαφος) και μεταδίδει ακέραια την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού. ( Οπότε και αυξημένες διατμητικές τάσις ) 
Στην κολόνες των πάνω ορόφων δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο, διότι το στοιχείο του κάτου ορόφου έχει απορροφήσει κάποια ενέργεια, μεταδίδοντας στο πιο πάνω μικρότερη ενέργεια. 

Και σε συνδυασμό με τα αυξημένα φορτία της μάζας που έχει να διαχειριστεί, έχουμε αυξημένες κατά πολύ τις τάσεις διάτμησης στα στοιχεία του ισογείου. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό, οι περισσότερες αστοχίες συμβαίνουν στο ισόγειο. 
Αυτό το φαινόμενο μπορούμε να το λύσουμε αυξάνοντας την διατομή κάτοψης των στοιχείων του ισογείου. 
Αν όμως το κάνουμε αυτό, έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα. 

α) Χάνουμε την ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων. ( οπότε και την απόσβεση της επιτάχυνσης ) 
β) Αυξάνουμε τις ροπές των κόμβων. Διότι άκαμπτα κάθετα στοιχεία σε αδράνεια, συνεπάγεται σε μεγαλύτερη μεταφορά ροπών στους κόμβους. 
Μπρος γκρεμός, και πίσω ρέμα? 
2) ΡΟΠΈΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΌΜΒΟΥΣ 
Οι ροπές στους κόμβους, οι οποίες και αυτές καταλήγουν να καταπονούν τα κάθετα και οριζόντια στοιχεία στήριξης, με διατμητικές τάσεις, συμβαίνουν για τον εξής λόγο. 
Κατά την επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, έχουμε την γνωστή αδράνεια του φέροντος οργανισμού, αλλά και την αδράνεια των φερόντων μαζών που έχουν να διαχειριστούν, και επιβαρύνουν με οριζόντιες διατμητικές τάσεις τα κάθετα στοιχεία. 
Σε ένα πολυόροφο κτήριο, τα κάθετα στοιχεία, είναι ενιαία από τον πρώτο όροφο, μέχρι τον τελευταίο. 
Αυτό που τα κάνει να μην πέφτουν στην επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, λόγο της ροπής αδράνειας, είναι η δομική ακεραιότητα που τους προσδίδει η ένωσή τους 
με τις δοκούς. 
Αυτή η ένωση με τους δοκούς, στην επιτάχυνση του σεισμού, αντιδρά σαν ροπή των κόμβων, που καταλήγει σε διατμητικές τάσεις στους λαιμούς των κάθετων και οριζόντιων στοιχείων. 
Αν ο σχεδιασμός δεν είναι σωστός, καταλήγει σε αστοχία, του κάθετου στοιχείου, που είναι ψαθυρό, και όχι του οριζόντιου. 
Ο λόγος είναι ότι το κάθετο στοιχείο, ( κολόνα ) έχει μικρότερη διατομή κάτοψις, εν σχέση με την δοκό, της οποίας η διατομή κάτοψις αποτελεί δομική οντότητα με την διατομή κάτοψις της πλάκας, οπότε υπολογίζεται σαν ενιαία διατομή. 
Αν λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι μία κολόνα φέρει επάνω της τουλάχιστον δύο δοκούς, καταλαβαίνουμε την διαφορά αντοχής της κολόνας, με τα οριζόντια στοιχεία στήριξης. 
Εκτός όμως την μεμονωμένη ξεχωριστή, ροπή αδράνειας των στοιχείων, έχουμε και την ροπή αδράνειας ολόκληρου του κτηρίου, η οποία είναι μεγαλύτερη στις ψιλές κατασκευές, και επηρεάζει με πρόσθετες ροπές τους κόμβους. 

Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι κατά την ροπή αδράνειας του κτηρίου, αυτό έχει την τάση να σηκωθεί μονόπλευρα, ( κατά την ταλάντωση ) δημιουργώντας ένα κενό κάτω από τις βάσεις. 
Αυτό το κενό, ακυρώνει την αντίσταση του εδάφους προς την βάση, οπότε η κολόνα από εκεί που κράταγε το κτίριο, μένει μετέωρη στον αέρα. 
Βέβαια αυτό στον φέροντα δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ, διότι τα στατικά φορτία της κατασκευής, έρχονται λόγο βαρύτητας, να καθηλώσουν την κολόνα με την βάση στο έδαφος. 

Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγο αδυναμίας των κόμβων, να παραλάβουν τα φορτία αυτά,( που δημιουργούνται από το κενό ) τα οποία μετατρέπονται σε ροπές των κόμβων, και αστοχούν, αν περάσουν το όριο ελαστικότητας. 
Αυτά που εξήγησα φαίνονται καθαρά στα πρώτα λεπτά του πειράματος που έχω κάνει. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIsx1sKkLk 
Στο πείραμα στα πρώτα λεπτά, βλέπουμε έναν ξύλινο σκελετό, ο οποίος διότι είναι ελαφρύς,κατά την επιτάχυνση, ταλαντεύεται σηκώνοντας την κατασκευή μονόπλευρα, εναλλάξ. 
Μόλις όμως του βάλουμε τα στατικά φορτία των δύο τούβλων, αυτός ναι μεν ταλαντεύεται, αλά οι βάσεις δεν σηκώνονται μονόπλευρα. 
Οι κόμβοι δεν αντέχουν το στατικό φορτίο. 
ΛΎΣΗ 
Εδώ από την ανάλυση που έκανα πάρα πάνω, βλέπουμε γιατί αστοχεί μία κατασκευή, όταν αυτή περάσει τα όρια σχεδίασης. 
Υπάρχουν όρια σχεδίασης πιο ισχυρά? 
Η ο ΕΑΚ έχει κάποια αντοχή, και από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει μόνο η ψαθυρή αλήθεια? 
Για μένα η αντοχή του ΕΑΚ έχει συγκεκριμένα όπια αντοχής, (σε διάτμηση και ροπές )για τους δύο λόγους που ανάφερα πάρα πάνω. 
(Αυτό το φαινόμενο μπορούμε να το λύσουμε αυξάνοντας την διατομή κάτοψης των στοιχείων του ισογείου. 
Αν όμως το κάνουμε αυτό, έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα. 

α) Χάνουμε την ελαστικότητα των στοιχείων. ( οπότε και την απόσβεση της επιτάχυνσης ) 
β) Αυξάνουμε τις ροπές των κόμβων. Διότι άκαμπτα κάθετα στοιχεία σε αδράνεια, συνεπάγεται σε μεγαλύτερη μεταφορά ροπών στους κόμβους. 
Μπρος γκρεμός, και πίσω ρέμα?) 
Η ΛΎΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΊΝΩ 
Φαίνεται και στην συνέχεια του πειράματος που σας παρέθεσα στο link, αλλά φαίνεται και σε αυτά που θα πω πάρα κάτω. 
Υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα για να εφαρμόσουμε προένταση μεταξύ εδάφους και δώματος, ή απλή πάκτωση του εδάφους με την κατασκευή. 
α) Ο λυγισμός 
β) Η αντοχή των υλικών. 
Για να δουλέψει ευεργετικά στον σεισμό η προένταση, ή η πάκτωση της κατασκευής με το έδαφος, χρειάζεται μεγάλη διατομή κάτοψις των στοιχείων στήριξης, και μεγάλη αντοχή υλικών, αν πρόκειται να εφαρμόσουμε προένταση, ώστε να έχουμε πρόσθετα τα ευεργετήματα αυτής, στα πλαίσια της επαλληλίας. 
Αυτά τα δύο στοιχεία που χρειάζομαι μου τα προσφέρουν τα προκατασκευασμένα σπίτια, τα οποία είναι εξ ολοκλήρου από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα. 

Κοίτα τη παθαίνει η συμβατική κατοικία. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4YL...eature=related 

Φαντάσου σπίτια ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΈΝΑ από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, βιδωμένα στις τέσσερις γωνίες με την σεισμική βάση.......και ανάποδα να τα γυρίσεις δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα. 
Θα αντιδράσουν σαν την βιδωμένη σιδερένια σκαλωσιά του βίντεο 
Ερώτηση 
Γιατί όταν δεν τα βιδώσουμε με την βάση, τι θα πάθουν? 
Απάντηση 
Αν έχουμε ψιλά κτήρια εξ ολοκλήρου κατασκευασμένα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, αυτά θα αντέχουν μεν στην διάτμηση, αλλά οι κόμβοι τους θα έχουν αυξημένα φορτία, λόγο του κενού που αναφέραμε ότι δημιουργείται κατά την ροπή αδράνειας, και λόγο μεγαλύτερου στατικού φορτίου που έχουν από τον φέροντα σκελετό. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό, οι κατασκευές των προκατασκευασμένων είναι για λίγους ορόφους. 
Αν όμως κάνουμε ένα σώμα το προκατασκευασμένο με το έδαφος, ...δεν μπορεί να σηκωθεί μονόπλευρα,στην ροπή αδράνειας, οπότε, καταργούμε τις ροπές των κόμβων. 

Υπάρχει και το οικονομικό μέρος. 
Πιστεύω ότι αυτή η μέθοδος θα βάλει τα προκατασκευασμένα από σκυρόδεμα σπίτια, και μέσα στην πόλη. 

Έως τώρα αυτά τα σπίτια είναι μόνο για εξοχικά. 
Ο κύριος λόγος είναι ότι, ο νόμος δεν τους επιτρέπει, το ύψος τους να ξεπερνά τους δύο ορόφους. 
Όταν όμως γίνουν άτρωτα στον σεισμό, και μπορούν να αντέχουν πολλούς ορόφους, τότε θα επιτραπεί και η δόμηση στην πόλη. 

Τώρα δεν τα βάζουν μέσα σε πόλεις, διότι αν στην πόλη επιτρέπετε να χτίσεις ένα δεκαόροφο, και το προκατασκευασμένο αντέχει δύο ορόφους, δεν σε συμφέρει να χάσεις τον αέρα για άλλους οκτώ ορόφους. 

Αν όμως το κάνω να αντέχει, τότε θα καταργηθούν οι συμβατικοί τρόποι κατασκευής, γιατί τα προκατασκευασμένα είναι πιο φτηνά,30-50% γιατί είναι βιομηχανοποιημένα. 
Έτσι θα έχουν κέρδος οι βιομήχανοι από αυτή την αλλαγή. 

Εκτός όμως από αντισεισμικό, η ευρεσιτεχνία μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν προεντεταμένο αγκύριο, για την βελτίωση εδαφών 
Π.Χ http://postimage.org/image/29l3p1xpg/ 
Διότι, και βελτιώνει την πυκνότητα των χαλαρών εδαφών, αλλά δεν αφήνει και το έργο να πάει ούτε πάνω,( στην ταλάντωση ) ούτε κάτω ( σε υποχώρηση του εδάφους ) εφαρμόζοντας μία πολύ ισχυρή  πάκτωση.

Χρήσιμο άρθρο, που δείχνει την αναγκαιότητα σχεδιασμού, για απόλυτες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές, με μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής.
http://users.auth.gr/~avram/publications/%5B6%5D.pdf

Σε αυτόν τον απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, ο οποίος δεν υφίσταται σήμερα, ευελπιστώ να βοηθήσω με την αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία μου, και μάλιστα με λιγότερο κατασκευαστικό κόστος του υφιστάμενου.   

seismic ή Γιάννης Λυμπέρης

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχει αναγκαιότητα σχεδιασμού, για απόλυτες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές, με μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής. 
Ο σχεδιασμός των κατασκευών σήμερα, είναι σχεδιασμός μερικής αντισεισμικής προστασίας, λόγο κόστους. 
Μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί να παρέχει πλήρη προστασία, με μεγαλύτερο κόστος. 
Είναι ουτοπία όμως, και ανέφικτο να πιστεύουμε ότι σήμερα υπάρχει απόλυτος αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός. 

Σε αυτόν τον απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, ο οποίος δεν υφίσταται σήμερα, ευελπιστώ να βοηθήσω με την αντισεισμική ευρεσιτεχνία μου, και μάλιστα με λιγότερο κατασκευαστικό κόστος του υφιστάμενου. 

Χρήσιμο άρθρο, που δείχνει την αναγκαιότητα σχεδιασμού, για απόλυτες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές, με μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής. 

http://users.auth.gr/~avram/publications/%5B6%5D.pdf 

Ακόμα το άρθρο που παρέθεσα, 
όταν αναφέρετε σε πλήρη αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, μετατρέπει μέρος της τοιχοποιίας σε ΟΣ, ( που το λέω και εγώ, και είναι απαραίτητο για την ευρεσιτεχνία ) κάνει λόγο για χαλαρά εδάφη κατηγορίας Χ (που τα προστατεύει, και βελτιώνει την αντοχή τους η ευρεσιτεχνία) και άκαμπτες κατασκευές. 

Λέει όμως και ότι δεν υπάρχει απόλυτος αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός, διότι οι συντελεστές που καθορίζουν την σεισμική συμπεριφορά των κατασκευών είναι πολυάριθμοι, και εν μέρη πιθανοτικού χαρακτήρα. ( Άγνωστη η διεύθυνση του σεισμού, άγνωστο το ακριβές περιεχόμενο των συχνοτήτων της σεισμικής διέγερσης, άγνωστη η διάρκειά της. ) Ακόμα η μέγιστες πιθανές επιταχύνσεις που δίδουν οι σεισμολόγοι, έχουν πιθανότητα υπέρβασης, μεγαλύτερης του σχεδιαζόμενου 10% 
Η ποιότητα κατασκευής? 

Εγώ συγκεκριμένα κάνω ότι κάνει ο ΕΑΚ όταν σχεδιάζετε με τον πλήρη αντισεισμικό κανονισμό, αλλά επιπλέον πακτώνω, ή προεντείνω την κατασκευή με το έδαφος. 
Γιατί.....μα φυσικά για τους λόγους που ανάφερα, και αναφέρουν και οι καθηγητές στο link, 
διότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανατροπής της ψιλής κατασκευής, γιαυτό λένε και οι ίδιοι, πρέπει να υπάρχει ενδεχομένως, λήψη μέτρων αγκύρωσης. 

Αυτό λέω και εγώ. 

Οι καθηγητές του link λένε ότι, στον πλήρη αντισεισμικό κανονισμό, σε ισχυρό σεισμό, δημιουργούνται ρογμές. 

Σας εξήγησα γιατί. 
Και γιατί η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι απόλυτο αντισεισμικό. Διότι μίλησα με ανάλυση δυνάμεων της δυναμικής των κατασκευών, που η ίδια η μηχανική στηρίζετε. 

Ακόμα όταν στο άρθρο http://users.auth.gr/~avram/publications/%5B6%5D.pdf στην αρχή της σελίδας ( 6 ) οι καθηγητές λένε ότι, όταν υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανατροπής της ψιλής κατασκευής, πρέπει να υπάρχει ενδεχομένως, λήψη μέτρων αγκύρωσης, τι εννοούν? 
Αγκύρωση μεταξύ εδάφους και κατασκευής? 
Αν ναι, πως αγκυρώνετε η κατασκευή σήμερα? 

Ακόμα γιατί η αγκύρωση πρέπει να γίνετε στα ψηλά άκαμπτα κτήρια? 
Μήπως το ψηλό κτήριο, λόγο ακαμψίας έχει μεγαλύτερη ροπή? 
Μήπως όταν το ψηλό κτήριο είναι άκαμπτο, πάει να σηκωθεί μονόπλευρα, και το κενό που αφήνει κάτω από τις σηκωμένες βάσεις, επηρεάζει με ροπές τους κόμβους, λόγο αδυναμίας στήριξης των βάσεων. 
Πως οι βάσεις να παραλάβουν τα στατικά φορτία, χωρίς αντίδραση του εδάφους? 
Αφού το ψιλό άκαμπτο κτήριο σηκώνετε μονόπλευρα λόγο ροπής? 

Μήπως κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο, οι ρωγμές είναι λοξές, και όχι οριζόντιες όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι?

----------


## seismic

Η γνώμη του Khalid M. Mosalam, για τον υδραυλικό ελκυστήρα.

Dear John,
This seems like a very promising system. I believe we can try to get a grant for testing it on our shaking tables in UC-Berkeley. I will be glad to work with you on such tests to prove the concept. We have several small tables that we can use with small fund but we will have to make a small model for this system. We also have a big table that we can use but it would be costly in this case and requires a larger structural system to build and test. I will read more about your system in your website.

Regards,
Khalid

Khalid M. Mosalam, PhD, PE
Professor and Vice Chair
733 Davis Hall
Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Materials
Civil and Environmental Engineering
University of California
Berkeley, CA 94720-1710


http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/~mosalam

----------


## seismic

Τα κάθετα στοιχεία ( κολόνες, τοιχία ) σχεδιάζονται σήμερα έτσι ώστε να έχουν μία ελαστικότητα, η οποία χρησιμεύει για την απορρόφηση της επιτάχυνσης του σεισμού. 

Δεδομένου όμως της διαφορετικής ελαστικότητας που έχουν τα κάθετα στοιχεία, δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα της άνισης κατανομής τάσεων, στην διέγερση του σεισμού. 

Π.Χ α)Αν έχουμε ένα κοντό υποστύλωμα, αυτό θα παραλάβει μόνο του όλες τις τάσεις, διότι τα άλλα υποστυλώματα, λόγο του ότι έχουν περισσότερη ελαστικότητα, υποχωρούν και μεταφέρουν τις τάσεις που τους αναλογούν να παραλάβουν, στο κοντό υποστύλωμα. 

β) Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στα υποστυλώματα που έχουν μεγαλύτερη διατομή κάτοψις. 
Αυτά που έχουν μεγάλη διατομή κάτοψις, (διαστάσεις) είναι αυτά που αναλαμβάνουν την τάση αδράνειας του κτηρίου που δημιουργείται από την διέγερση του σεισμού, 
Δηλαδή, το κοντό και το μεγάλο υποστύλωμα θα αστοχήσουν πρώτα από όλα τα υπόλοιπα, διότι αυτά σαν πιο άκαμπτα θα αναλάβουν όλες τις τάσεις. 

Δεδομένου του ότι ένας σκελετός διαθέτει ανά όροφο διαφορετικών διαστάσεων κάθετα στοιχεία, πως ο Ελληνικός αντισεισμικός κανονισμός αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα της άνισης κατανομής τάσεων στην διέγερση του σεισμού? 

Μήπως θα ήταν πιο σώφρον, να σχεδιάζουμε μονολιθικές κατασκευές, πακτωμένες, ή προτεταμένες με το έδαφος, παρά να σχεδιάζουμε ελαστικές κατασκευές? 

Δεύτερο ερώτημα 
Δεδομένου ότι η ελαστικότητα του κάθετου στοιχείου υφίστανται στο σώμα του, και όχι στον κόμβο. 
Πώς αντιμετωπίζετε το πρόβλημα του κόμβου μεταξύ βάσης και κολόνας? 
Εκεί, δεν υπάρχει καμία απόσβεση της επιτάχυνσης. 
Υπάρχει μόνο ατόφια μετάδοση αυτής στην κολόνα. 
Πως είναι δυνατόν, να αυξάνομαι την διατομή κάτοψις της κολόνας του ισογείου, ώστε αυτή να μπορεί να παραλάβει τις τέμνουσες τάσεις, αξιώνοντας αυτή να έχει και ελαστικότητα? 

Μήπως αυτό από μόνο του ακυρώνει την ελαστικότητα? 
Γιατί αν σχεδιάσουμε ελαστικά, θα αστοχήσει στην τέμνουσα

----------


## seismic

Πρέπει να μας απαντήσει ο Ε.Α.Κ πως αντιμετωπίζει την κυματοειδή μορφή της πλάκας που σχηματίζεται κατά την διέγερση του σεισμού, όταν δεν υφίσταται γραμμικός οπλισμός στο άνω μέρος αυτής, δια την παραλαβή των εφελκυστικών τάσεων.

Πρέπει να μας απαντήσει ο Ε.Α.Κ πως θεωρεί το οριζόντιο στοιχείο της δοκού.
Σαν ανεξάρτητο στοιχείο από την πλάκα, ή σαν μία δομική οντότητα με αυτήν?

Διότι αν θεωρεί την δοκό δομική οντότητα και ένα με την πλάκα, τότε που υφίσταται η αστοχία στις δημιουργηθείσες τέμνουσες των ροπών προερχόμενες από τον σεισμό, στο υποστύλωμα ή στην δοκό?
Πως γίνεται να σχεδιάζουμε πρώτα την αστοχία της δοκού, και όχι του υποστυλώματος, την στιγμή που η δοκός είναι πιο ισχυρή από το υποστύλωμα διότι έχει μεγαλύτερη διατομή μαζί με την πλάκα ( σαν δομική οντότητα με αυτήν ) από ότι έχει οριζοντίως το υποστύλωμα?
Στις διατομές του υποστυλώματος και της δοκού που ανάφερα, δεν καταλήγουν οι ροπές που δημιουργούν τις τέμνουσες?

Και κάτι άλλο. Η ελαστικότητα των κάθετων στοιχείων έχει δύο πλευρές.
α) Την πλευρά που θλίβεται.
β) Την πλευρά που εφελκύεται.
Ξέρουμε ότι η πλευρά που θλίβεται διατηρεί το αρχικό της μήκος.
Ξέρουμε ότι η πλευρά της κολόνας που εφελκύεται, μεγαλώνει κατά κάτι εκατοστά πριν αστοχήσει. ( ολκιμότητα )
Δεδομένου αυτών των δύο στοιχείων, το εσωτερικό μέρος του σκυροδέματος που περιβάλει τον εφελκόμενο οπλισμό...λογικά δεν εκτοπίζει τον οπλισμό έξω από το στοιχείο της κολόνας λόγο αναπτυσσόμενων θλιπτικών δυνάμεων από το σκυρόδεμα προς τον οπλισμό? 
Για πια ελαστικότητα μιλάει ο ΕΑΚ? 
Αυτήν που δημιουργεί τόσα πολλά προβλήματα?

----------


## seismic

α)Όταν λέω (συνεχή δόμηση) ή (μονολιθική δόμηση,) είναι η ίδια μέθοδος σχεδιασμού.
β)Όταν λέω (φέρον οργανισμό) είναι άλλη μέθοδος σχεδιασμού.

Στην α) μέθοδο (μονολιθική δόμηση,) ή αλλιώς (συνεχή δόμηση) οι δυνάμεις των φορτίων του κτιρίου, (πλάκες, δοκοί, πράγματα, μεταβλητά φορτία) μεταφέρονται στο έδαφος μέσω της τοιχοποιίας 
Δηλαδή η τοιχοποιία παίζει ενεργό ρόλο στατικής.

Στην β) μέθοδο, (φέρον οργανισμός) τα φορτία (πλάκες, δοκοί, πράγματα, μεταβλητά φορτία, αλλά και η πλήρωση της τοιχοποιίας, ) αποτελούν φορτία τα οποία αναλαμβάνει να μεταφέρει στο έδαφος η κολόνα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν βάλουμε κολόνες, μετατρέπουμε την τοιχοποιία, από φορέας που ήταν πριν, σε απλό βάρος της κατασκευής, το οποίον επιβαρύνει τις κολόνες με περισσότερα φορτία, επομένως,και με την αύξηση των διαστάσεών της, και την αύξηση του κόστους, χωρίς το παραμικρό όφελος.
Απεναντίας επιβαρύνουμε περισσότερο την στατική του φέροντος.

Για τους πάρα πάνω λόγους, είναι χαζό να σχεδιάζουμε και με τις δύο μεθόδους μαζί.

Ή θα σχεδιάσουμε με φέροντα οργανισμό, και η πλήρωση της τοιχοποιίας θα γίνει με ελαφριά υλικά π.χ Αλφα μπλοκ. ( και όχι με Ο.Σ )

Ή θα σχεδιάσουμε μονολιθικά

Δεν συμφέρει να σχεδιάζουμε με κολόνες και τοιχία, θεωρώντας τα τοιχία βάρος της κατασκευής.
Γιατί το κάνουν αυτό στα προκατασκευασμένα?

Ακόμα το άλλο λάθος που κάνουν κατ εμένα, είναι τα σενάζ στην τοιχοποιία όταν σχεδιάζουν με φέροντα.
Το σενάζ είναι χρήσιμο μόνο στον μονολιθικό σχεδιασμό, για την παραλαβή των κάμπψεων ( τα οριζόντια ) και την παραλαβή των τεμνουσών σε σεισμική διέγερση ( τα κάθετα σενάζ σε παράθυρα και πόρτες ) 

Στον φέροντα είναι ψαθυρό, διότι ενώ σχεδιάζουμε ελαστικά, τα σενάζ καταργούν αυτήν την ελαστικότητα, μετατρέποντας το υποστύλωμα σε κοντό.
Το ίδιο κάνει και το τοιχίο από Ο.Σ στον φέροντα. Τον μετατρέπει από ελαστικό, σε μονολιθικό και άκαμπτο.

----------


## seismic

Το ερώτημα είναι το εξής.
Γιατί τα κάθετα στοιχεία με μεγάλη διατομή κάτοψις εμφανίζουν λοξά βέλη όταν αστοχούν, ενώ τα κάθετα στοιχεία με μικρή διατομή κάτοψις, εμφανίζουν οριζόντιες τέμνουσες?
Αναφέρομαι στα υποστυλώματα της πιλοτής, ή του ισογείου.

Το έχει λύσει αυτό το ερώτημα η επιστήμη?
Αν ναι πια είναι η απάντηση?

Για μένα μου φαίνεται σαν το μεγάλο στοιχείο να ολίσθησε το μισό πάνω στο άλλο μισό διαγώνια?
Τι να το προκάλεσε αυτό?

Για μένα, το λοξό βέλος είναι η συνιστώσα της αδράνειας και των φορτίων.
Οπότε η μικρή κολόνα δεν αντέχει την οριζόντια τέμνουσα κοντά στην βάση και είναι ψαθυρή.
Το μεγάλο όμως στοιχείο, αντέχει την οριζόντια τέμνουσα κοντά στην βάση του, αλλά δεν αντέχει την συνιστώσα ( λοξό βέλος ) προερχόμενη από την ταλάντωση, η οποία υφίσταται λόγο του εναλλάξ συνδυασμού οριζόντιων και κάθετων φορτίσεων του φέροντα.
Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέω, τότε το μόνο φάρμακο για να σταματήσει η ταλάντωση που προκαλεί τα λοξά τόξα, είναι η πάκτωση της βάσης με το έδαφος, ή η μικρή προένταση μεταξύ δώματος και εδάφους στα μεγάλα στοιχία, ώστε και να σταματήσουμε την ταλάντωση που προκαλεί τα λοξά βέλη, αλλά συγχρόνως η  προένταση  (γενικά η θλίψη) έχει πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα, καθότι βελτιώνει τις τροχιές του λοξού εφελκυσμού. 

Από την άλλη έχεις και το άλλο καλό...τη μειωμένη ρηγμάτωση λόγω θλίψης, κάτι που αυξάνει την ενεργό διατομή και αυξάνει και τη δυσκαμψία της κατακευής!!! 
Αυτά όλα φαίνονται και στο μικρό πείραμα του βίντεο  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIsx...eature=related

----------


## seismic

Θέλω να πω αυτά που λέω χρόνια εδώ μέσα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά γιατί θα είναι spam (Tα έχω ξαναπεί)
Πάντως .. Αυτό το video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2Z1z...layer_embedded  προς το τέλος, στο 52ο λεπτό, κάνει προσομοίωση σεισμού, και δείχνει εμφανέστατα, ότι το τοιχίο του κτίριου δεν είναι πακτωμένο με την βάση, και σηκώνετε εναλλάξ.
Την ώρα που είναι στην φάση της ανύψωσης, η μία του πλευρά είναι στον αέρα.
Το ερώτημα είναι
α) μένει αστήρικτη από την βάση η μία πλευρά του τοιχίου...ναι ή όχι?
β) αν μένει αστήρικτη, τι κάνουν τα φορτία του τοιχίου στην αστήριχτη πλευρά?
γ) μήπως την συνιστώσα που λέγαμε πριν?
δ) Αν ένας κόμβος είναι 90 μοίρες, μπορεί να παραμείνει 90 μοίρες όταν ο φέρον είναι στην κατάσταση του τοιχίου?
ε) Αν αυτό το τοιχίο ήταν πακτωμένο με την βάση την σεισμική στα δύο του άκρα θα σηκωνόταν?
Φυσικά όχι.
Αν δεν σηκωνόταν θα είχαμε ροπές στους κόμβους?
Απαντήστε...

Ναι είναι άλλη μέθοδος, με ελαστικούς κόμβους, και ασύνδετα τα στοιχεία με την βάση.
Ναι δεν υπάρχουν λοξά βέλη.
Αλλά φαντάζεσαι το τοιχίο να ήταν πλαίσιο με κόμβους και άλλους πέντε ορόφους από πάνω?
Σε αυτή την μέθοδο δεν μας είπαν τι θα γίνει αν προσθέσουν παράθυρα και τοιχοποιία, ή τζαμαρίες.

----------


## CFAK

Οι κατασκευές απλώς εδράζονται. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε με οικονομικό τρόπο να τις πακτώσουμε.

Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας, δηλαδή όριο περιοχής πεδίλου που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.

Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς για τα υποστυλώματα, για τα τοιχεία λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικο τρόπο κατασκευής.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Φίλε cfak τώρα μπορούμε με οικονομικό τρόπο να τις πακτώσουμε. 
Αυτή η μέθοδος που προτείνω είναι φθηνή και αποτελεσματική για τον σκοπό της πάκτωσης με το έδαφος που ανέφερες για πολλούς λόγους.
 Αν η πάκτωση με την προτεινόμενη μέθοδο εφαρμόζεται μεταξύ θεμελίωσης και εδάφους τότε περιορίζουμε την βάση να ανασυκώνεται και αυτό βοηθάει πάρα πολύ τους μεγάλους πεδιλοδοκούς όπου και αυτοί χρησιμεύουν για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο.
Ακόμα η πάκτωση αυτή βοηθάει και όλους τους άλλους κόμβους, διότι αν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη στροφή και ανασύκωση της βάσης, δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη στροφή και σε όλους τους ανώτερους κόμβους.
Μάλιστα τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα της μεθόδου τα παίρνουμε με την πάκτωση των τοιχίων, και όχι με την πάκτωση των κολονών. 
Αν μάλιστα η πάκτωση εφαρμοστεί αρχικός μεταξύ βάσης και εδάφους, και μετά επεκτείνουμε τον τένοντα ελεύθερα μέσα από τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία μέχρι να φθάσει πάνω από το δώμα, τότε έχουμε την δυνατότητα  να ελέγξουμε  και τον συντονισμό.

Όλα αυτά παρέχουν οικονομία στον γραμμικό οπλισμό, διότι αν εξαλείψεις τις αιτίες, που τον τοποθετής απλά τον αφαιρείς. 
Ακόμα σε γέφυρες, ανεμογεννήτριες με πολύ μεγάλες βάσεις, τις οποίες τις χρειαζόμαστε για αντίβαρο των κατασκευών αυτών (παρά για στήριξη) αν πακτώσουμε τις βάσεις με το έδαφος αφαιρείται αρκετό σκυρόδεμα από αυτές.

Τώρα πια άλλη διαφορά έχει η πάκτωση μόνον την βάσης με το έδαφος, από  την άλλη μέθοδο της παρεμπόδισης της παραμόρφωσης  του δώματος.
Η πρώτη αντλεί την αντοχή της από την συνάφεια σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα.
Η δεύτερη μέθοδος φέρνει μία αντίδραση (θλίψης) στο δώμα για να μην σηκωθεί όπως σηκώνεται η βάση και η άλλη αντίθετη αντίδραση προέρχεται από το αντικριστώ κάτω μέρος του Π της βάσης.
Δημιουργείται τότε μία κατακόρυφη αντίδραση δύο αντίθετων μεγάλων δυνάμεων, οι οποίες τείνουν να κόψουν ( τέμνουν ) το τοιχίο κατακόρυφα.
Η κατακόρυφη τομή ενός τοιχίου είναι πολύ ισχυρή για να κοπεί. 
οπότε είναι και πιο ικανή να παραλάβει σεισμικά φορτία από ότι είναι ο πρώτος τρόπος με την συνάφεια του οπλισμού και του σκυροδέματος.
Ακόμα με την πρώτη μέθοδο πάκτωσης βάσης και εδάφους σταματάς μεν την στροφή της βάσης, αλλά οι τομή κοντά στην βάση του τοιχίου καταπονείται με ισχυρές εφελκυστικές και διατμητικές τάσεις.
Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στην οριζόντια τομή του τοιχίου κοντά στην βάση όταν παρεμποδίζεται το δώμα να ανέλθει.

----------


## seismic

Οι σεισμόπληκτες και οι παλιές υφιστάμενες κατασκευές είναι ο μεγάλος ασθενής.
Η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι η μόνη που χωρίς να φύγουν από μέσα οι κάτοικοι, μπορεί να
προσφέρει σε αυτές τις κατασκευές μεγάλη αντισεισμική θωράκιση.
Το καλύτερο είναι ότι μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό χωρίς να χαλάσει την αισθητική της δομής,
και χωρίς να αλλάζει το εμβαδόν της κατασκευής.
Αυτό είναι είδηση...

----------


## civ

Μπορεις να μας δωσεις μερικες κατασκευαστικες λεπτομερειες για το πως θα πας σε ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΗ κατασκευη να κανεις αγκυρωση στη θεμελιωση ?

----------


## seismic

Ναι φίλε μου…. γύρο από τον φέροντα  εξωτερικά στο ύψος της θελελίωσης
α) Κατασκευή εξωτερικής περιμετρικής πεδιλο δοκού με εξέχοντα άκρα των πλευρών  σε κάθε γωνία ώστε να έχουμε την δυνατότητα αγκύρωσης  εδάφους  πεδιλοδοκού , αποφεύγοντας τις παλιές βάσεις.
β) Κατασκευή γωνιακών τοιχίων , με ανεστραμμένη δοκό στο ύψος του δώματος ( αντί στηθαίου ) για να πετύχουμε ισχυρούς κόμβους.
γ) βλήτρα όπου μας παίρνει  για να πετύχουμε την ένωση παλιών και νέων τοιχίων.
δ) μικρή προένταση στα τρία άκρα των γωνιακών τοιχίων, μεταξύ δώματος και πακτωμένου με το έδαφος πεδιλοδοκού.
Απλά πράγματα.
Το κυριότερο από όλα αυτά είναι η πάκτωση που περιφερειακού εξωτερικού πεδιλοδοκού με το έδαφος. 
Μετά μπορείς να πακτώσεις με αυτόν τον πεδιλοδοκό τοιχία, λάμες με βλήτρα, ακόμα και ταπετσαρίες από υαλόινες, κολλημένες στην κατασκευή με εξωτερική επένδυση θερμομόνωσης.
Ή ένας συνδυασμός όλων αυτών...

----------


## civ

*Απλα*, φτηνα, γρηγορα και ευκολα στην εφαρμογη, ειδικα σε πολυκατοικιες στο συνεχες συστημα.

Αυτο ειναι!!!!!!!!


*
Ηρθε το απολυτο αντισεισμικο. Τωρα και σε υφισταμενες κατασκευες !!!!!*

Που μπορω να παραγγειλω 2-3 ?

Ποσο κοστιζει για πολυκατοικια 5 οροφων εμβαδου κατοψης 300 μ2 σε ζωνη 1 ?
Θελω καλη τιμη ε, τουλαχιστον 50% εκπτωση απο οτι θα χρεωνες για ζωνη 3!

Αναλαμβανεις και κατασκευη ? 

Στην πολεοδομια τι θα καταθεσουμε ? Εχεις μελετη ? Η να παρω 5-6 ποστ σου απο εδω, να τα σφραγισεις και ειμαστε οκ ?

----------


## seismic

Είναι προφανές ότι σέβομαι τους νόμους και για τον λόγο αυτό και μόνο δεν υπάρχει ακόμα προιόν.
Για εμένα είναι αρκετό το ότι σας έκανα μία πρόταση, την οποία αν δεν την αγαπήσετε δεν γίνετε τίποτα.
Όλοι οι μηχανικοί έπρεπε να ασχολείστε με την επιστήμη, και το κράτος με την γραφειοκρατία σας έχει κάνει ταχυδρόμους πιστοποιητικών. 
Εγώ σε αυτό δεν θέλω να ακολουθήσω....
Αντί να ασχοληθείτε με την προσπάθεια που κάνω, ασχολείστε με αυτό που δεν θέλετε να κάνω?
Τα εμπόδια της γραφειοκρατίας και η μη συνεργασία έφεραν την Ελλάδα έως εδώ που είναι σήμερα. ( ξέρετε...να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα )
Βέβαια ήμαστε περήφανοι για τον αρχαίο πολιτισμό μας. Οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας δεν ξέρω πόσο περήφανοι θα ήταν για εμάς.

----------


## civ

Κυριε seismic ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα. Εκαστος εφ ω εταχθη. 

1.Τα πολυτεχνεια και τα πανεπιστημια κανουν μακροχρονη ερευνα σε θεωρητικο και πειραματικο επιπεδο
2.Το κρατος μετα απο χρονια κανει τα αποτελεσματα τις ερευνας κανονισμο
3.Οι μηχανικοι εφαρμοζουν τον κανονισμο που συνηθως ειναι νομος του κρατους
4.Οι εργοδηγοι και οι τεχνιτες εφαρμοζουν τη μελετη του μηχανικου

Ετσι ειναι !!!

Οταν ο ενας μπλεκεται στα χωραφια του αλλου, τοτε τα πραγματα περιπλεκονται.

Δυστυχως μεσα στην αγνοια σου νομιζεις οτι το 4 μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια του 1. Πλανασαι πλανην οικτρα ομως και το μονο που καταφερνεις περα απο το να κανεις πραξη τη φιλοδοξια σου, ειναι να γινεσαι γραφικος.

Η διαδικασια που περναει καθε καινοτομος ιδεα ειναι αυτη που σου περιεγραψα παραπανω, και στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις κραταει δεκαετιες.

Εσυ που κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν εχεις καν μια καινοτομο και τεχνικοοικονομικα εφαρμοσιμη ιδεα, νομιζεις οτι με 10 ζωγραφιες, με ακαταλληπτης ορολογιας ποσταρισματα σε φορουμ και με κατασκευες δημοτικου που βαφτιζεις πειραματα, ηρθες να αλλαξεις την αντισεισμικη τεχνολογια.

Η επιστημονικη σου ανεπαρκεια και η επιθυμια σου, σε κανουν να μη  μπορεις να αντιληφθεις οτι η ιδεα σου δεν εχει καμια πρακτικη εφαρμογη.

Δε γινεται ετσι φιλε μου και στο ειχα ξαναπει. Η αγνοια σου σε κανει να βλεπεις φαντασματα, κλικες και συνομωσιες, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι απλη.

Στην επιστημη δεν αγαπαμε ιδεες επειδη τις διατυπωσε ενας φιλος, ενας συμπατριωτης ή οτιδηποτε αλλο.....

 Ασπαζομαστε ιδεες και θεωριες, τις οποιες η ερευνα και το πειραμα μας απεδειξαν οτι μπορουμε να εφαρμοσουμε για να κανουμε καλες κατασκευες. 

Η καλη προθεση και η κοινη καταγωγη δεν σημαινουν απολυτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## seismic

Έχεις καλαμπούρι! 
Ο εφευρέτης ανακάλυψε τα εφέδρανα, και οι μηχανικοί τα τοποθετούν στις κατασκευές ....όχι στην Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό.
Ο κύριος Τσώνος https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJn3Uu6DMvw
ανακάλυψε ....για την Αμερική....στην Ελλάδα κοντεύουν να τον φάνε ζωντανό.
Άκου αγόρι μου νούμερο ένα είναι αυτός που προσπαθεί και αγαπάει την δουλειά του.
Νούμερο ... σκέτο είναι αυτός που πάει να χαλάσει την δουλειά των άλλων.
Αν είσαι νούμερο 1 έλα να τα πεις σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή μαζί μου.

Τολμάς?
Εγώ και πετυχημένα πειράματα έκανα, και σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά έγραψα.
Εσύ τι έκανες?
Όσο για τα φαντάσματα τα βλέπουν οι νυχτωμένοι.
Εγώ κάνω όνειρα με ανοιχτά τα μάτια, γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι τα μόνα που μπορούν να βγουν αληθινά.

*new experiments 
1) With the seismic system. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
2)Without the seismic system first experiment 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsSJJhOfwq0
3) Without the seismic system second experiment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-X4tF9C7SE
4)damage Control https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZkCKY0EypM

ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ 
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ruph6n752...01o%202014.pdf

----------


## civ

Εκτος απο βαθια νυχτωμενος εισαι και αμετροεπης. Δε πειραζει !!!! κατσε στην αγνοια σου.

Κοντος ψαλμος αλληλουια. Η ερευνα μπορει να αποδειξει οτι εχεις δικιο και να μας αναγκασει να εφαρμοζουμε μονο τη δικη σου μεθοδο, για τον αντισεισμινο σχεδιασμο. (Xa Xa kalo e?)

 Οσο ομως δεν το κανει, και το μονο που μας παρουσιαζεις  ειναι τα ακατανοητα κειμενα σου, και οι αστειες κατασκευες σου, εγω θα μπορω να χλευαζω το "απολυτο αντισεισμικο" σαν την απολυτη ανοησια ενος ημιμαθους αυτοαποκαλουμενου "εφευρετη".

Ιδου η ροδος ιδου και το πηδημα. Μεχρι τοτε, εγω και οσοι μηχανικοι εχουν λιγο χρονο να σπαταλησουν για να διαβασουν αυτα που γραφεις, θα γελαμε με τις ανοησιες σου

Συνεχισε να μας διασκεδαζεις

----------


## seismic

Δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο από το ότι .... όταν μιλάω εγώ, εσύ φαίνεσαι σταματημένος.
Είσαι πολύ μικρός για να μιλήσεις επιστημονικά μαζί μου. Για αυτό δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις.  Πάω να μου πάρουν συνέντευξη και να μιλήσω με ανθρώπους που έχουν γνώση....θα τα πούμε όταν γυρίσω.
Μέχρι τότε...διασκεδάστε με κάτι άλλο..

----------


## civ

Καλη επιτυχια. 
 Σε παρακαλω ανεβασε τη συνεντευξη εδω για να μαθουμε λιγη επιστημη κ εμεις οι μικροι και αδαεις

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

Όταν δεις αυτούς που θα με υποστηρίξουν στην συνέντευξη, θα σου κοπή ο βήχας.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την ευχή!

----------


## civ

Ο βηχας θα μου κοπει οταν θα δω δημοσιευμενα ερευνητικα αποτελεσματα που ΔΕΝ θα εχεις πληρωσει και οταν η "εφευρεση" σου θα εφαρμοστει σε καποιο πραγματικο κτιριο επειδη θα ειναι τεχνικα και οικονομικα συμφερουσα.

μεχρι τοτε ειπαμε.... 

Στα ελληνικα γραφεται "θα σου κοπει" και οχι "θα σου κοπη"

----------


## seismic

Κάντε κάτι όμως και εσείς...έστω λίγη συμπαράσταση... δεν βλάπτει!

----------


## seismic

> Καλη επιτυχια. 
>  Σε παρακαλω ανεβασε τη συνεντευξη εδω για να μαθουμε λιγη επιστημη κ εμεις οι μικροι και αδαεις


Έχεις προσωπικό δάσκαλο... να σου πει τα πάντα...π.χ
α) Πως ελέγχουμε το πλάτος ταλάντωσης του δώματος, σε όλες τις ιδιοσυχνότητες.
β) Πως εξασφαλίζουμε καλύτερη θεμελίωση.
γ) Πως πετυχαίνουμε καλύτερη σεισμική απόσβεση.
δ) Πως πετυχαίνουμε την εκτροπή των σεισμικών φορτίσεων και τις οδηγούμε σε ισχυρές περιοχές ικανές να τις παραλάβουν.
ε) Πως κατορθώνουμε να κατασκευάσουμε τις δομές ρίχνοντας το κόστος αυξάνοντας συγχρόνως την σεισμική ικανότητα.

Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν φυσικά...αν όχι περίμενε να δεις αυτά που είπες...

----------


## civ

Ολα αυτα που ειπες δεν τα κανουν τα πολυτεχνεια αλλα εσυ ?

Ιδου ο σισμικ ερχεται να μας μαθει αντισεισμικη.

Μπορει να μη ξερει να συνταξει μια προταση σε σωστα ελληνικα, μπορει να αγνοοει θεμελιωδεις επιστημονικες εννοιες, μπορει να γραφει σε δικη του ορολογια, αλλα ειναι εδω να μας διδαξει....

Μαθε μας αντισεισμικη αρχοντα.....

Δωσε μας τα φωτα σου

Βγαλε μας απο το σκοταδι

Εσενα θελουμε ! ! !

----------


## seismic

Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. 2-1!
Και να σκεφθείς αυτό το πέτυχα με μία σεισμική βάση σκαπτικό αξίας 2000 ευρώ!
Δεν φοβάμαι για τα πιστεύω μου.
Άλλωστε την κιβωτό την έφτιαξε ερασιτέχνης, ενώ τον Τιτανικό επαγγελματίας!
To μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι μπήκαν τα θεμέλια για να γίνει νόμος του κράτους!

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν νέα....
Υπήρξε συνάντηση με τον κύριο ομότιμο καθηγητή αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας Παναγιώτη Καρύδη, και τον πρώην πρύτανη και σημερινό πολιτικό με τους ΑΝ.ΕΛ. Νίκο Μαρκάτο με θέμα την ευρεσιτεχνία.
Είναι θερμοί υποστηρικτές της μεθόδου, και είπαν ότι πρέπει να μπει στους κανονισμούς.
Θα υπάρξει σχετικό ρεπορτάζ από δημοσιογράφο τις επόμενες μέρες στην ιστοσελίδα Zougla.gr

----------


## seismic

*Με λίγα λόγια..*
Η οικοδομή κουνάει,σπάει, και μετά πέφτει.
Η αιτία που σπάει είναι ότι ο πάνω όροφος κουνιέται πιο πολύ από τον κάτω όροφο. 
Εγώ την βίδωσα κατακόρυφα με το έδαφος και το δώμα, και σταμάτησα το κούνημα. (την διαφορά φάσης του πρώτου και του τελευταίου ορόφου ) Ότι κίνηση και να κάνει ο σεισμός η ευρεσιτεχνία βοηθάει την κατασκευή να κουνιέται όλη μαζί,...άκαμπτα.. γιατί αν παραμορφωθεί παίρνοντας διάφορα σχήματα, έξω από την ελαστική περιοχή,τότε σπάει.
Το βίδωμα αυτό με το έδαφος  κρατάει την κατασκευή εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής.

----------


## seismic

Ο αξιότιμος καθηγητής κύριος Παναγιώτης Καρύδης ίδρυσε την καλύτερη σεισμική βάση στην Ελλάδα, και διετέλεσε και διευθυντής στα πειράματα για πολλές δεκαετίες.
 Τώρα είναι επίτιμος καθηγητής στην σεισμική βάση.

Τόσο ο κύριος Π. Καρύδης όσο και ο Khalid M. Mosalam, PhD, PE Professor of Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Materials Civil and Environmental Engineering University of California Berkeley, ανεγνώρισαν τα πειράματα που έκανα σαν  εξαίρετα αποτελέσματα πειραματικών ερευνών.

Μετά την πείρα τόσων ετών που έχουν αυτοί οι εξαίρετοι και ειδικευμένοι καθηγητές πάνω σε πειράματα στις καλύτερες σεισμικές βάσεις των πανεπιστημίων.... πρέπει να τους πιστέψουμε ... πρέπει να πιστέψουμε αυτό που λένε...για τα πειράματα που έκανα?

Τελικά ποιους πρέπει να πιστέψουμε τους επώνυμους καθηγητές ή τους ανώνυμους αντιρρησίες του ************** οι οποίοι με διέργαψαν από το φόρουμ γιατί ......δεν ξέρω ακόμα και τώρα ??????????

----------


## seismic

Αυτό που κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι να ελέγχει το πλάτος ταλάντωσης της κατασκευής.
Οπότε απαραίτητο το σύστημα από την μονοκατοικία μέχρι και τον ουρανοξύστη.
Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η επιτάχυνση που κουνάω το μοντέλο.
Κανονικά το πείραμα έπρεπε να τελειώσει όταν έσπασε στο δεύτερο πείραμα.
Στο τρίτο πείραμα ήταν σπασμένο στην βάση από το δεύτερο πείραμα.
Εγώ όμως ήθελα να κουνήσω στο τρίτο πείραμα το μοντέλο με την ίδια ταχύτητα που κούνησα το πρώτο για να δω τι θα πάθει. 
Οπότε το δεύτερο και το τρίτο πείραμα στην ουσία είναι ένα πείραμα με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες.
Το πρώτο με 1,77g δεν έπαθε τίποτα. Αυτό έφερε το σύστημα.
Μετά στο δεύτερο άρχισε να σπάει στα 0,5 g και στο τρίτο κατέρρευσε στο 1g Το δεύτερο και το τρίτο δεν έφεραν το σύστημα, και φάνηκε η διαφορά.
Οι οικοδομές σήμερα δεν είναι βιδωμένες στην βάση, και δεν έχουν ούτε σύρματα.
Βασικά όταν βιδώσουμε ένα αντικείμενο με μία βίδα, αυτό το κάνουμε για να είναι πιο γερό και στερεωμένο καλά. Αυτό κάνει και το σύστημα στην κατασκευή και την ενώνει με το έδαφος. Σήμερα οι κατασκευές απλός εδράζονται στο έδαφος.
Ακόμα και ο πόντιος βίδωσε το μουσικό συγκρότημα στο πάτωμα για να γίνει ( στέρεο )
Η εφεύρεση που έχω κάνει είναι πολύ μεγάλη διότι έχει να κάνει με όλες τις υφιστάμενες και με όλες τις κατασκευές του μέλλοντος. Σώζει ζωές και περιουσίες, στον σεισμό στον ανεμοστρόβιλο και στον πόλεμο.
Για την κόπωση των υλικών μιας κατασκευής συμβαίνουν τα εξής.
Όλα τα υλικά έχουν μία ελαστικότητα. Την ίδια ελαστικότητα έχουν και οι κατασκευές. Αν ο σεισμός είναι μικρός και η οικοδομή κουνιέται μέσα σε αυτήν την περιοχή της ελαστικότητας, η κατασκευή δεν παθαίνει τίποτα όσο και να κουνηθεί, και όσες φορές και να κάνει σεισμό. Αν περάσει τα όρια της ελαστικότητας και αρχίζει να κάνει ρωγμές, αυτές οι ρωγμές στον επόμενο σεισμό θα μεγαλώσουν ακόμα περισσότερο. Δηλαδή τα υλικά ξεχνούν την καταπόνηση όταν αυτή γίνεται εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής. 
Δεν ξεχνούν ποτέ το σπάσιμο, ρωγμή, κρακ.
Η ευρεσιτεχνία αυτό που κάνει είναι να μην αφήνει την κατασκευή να περάσει έξω από την ελαστική περιοχή, διότι έχει την δυνατότητα να ελέγχει το πλάτος της ταλάντωσης ολόκληρης της κατασκευής. Δηλαδή λέει στην κατασκευή ... κουνήσου λίγο, αλλά ως εδώ και μη παρέχει.
Όπως είναι τα αμορτισέρ που μπορείς να τα κάνεις μαλακά ή σκληρά.
Όταν δεν πέσει μία κατασκευή σε έναν σεισμό μεγάλο, αλλά πέσει μετά σε έναν μικρότερο σεισμό, αυτό πάει να πει ότι...
α) Είχε πάθει ζημιές από τον μεγάλο σεισμό, και έπεσε με τον μικρό διότι μεγάλωσαν τα κρακ. Τα κρακ πάνω στον σκελετό. Όχι τα κρακ των τοίχων αυτά δεν εμπνέουν καμία ανυσηχεία.
β)Δεν έχει σχέση αν ο σεισμός είναι μεγάλος ή μικρός.
Αυτό που κάνει την ζημιά είναι η ενέργεια που φθάνει στην κατασκευή. Ένας σεισμός 8 Ρίχτερ στην Αθήνα, δεν θα επηρεάσει πολύ τα σπίτια στην Κρήτη.
Ένας σεισμός 6 Ρίχτερ κάτω από την πόλη, με μικρό βάθος θα κάνει καταστροφές.
Για τον λόγο αυτό οι μηχανικοί δεν παίρνουν υπόψιν τους τα Ρίχτερ, αλλά την επιτάχυνση ( g ) που φτάνει κάτω από την κατασκευή.

----------


## seismic

Δεν δέχομαι αυτόν τον αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό. 

http://www.teeam.gr/teeam/images/sto.../avramidis.pdf
Ο εξαίρετος καθηγητής Ι. Αβραμίδης έγραψε αυτό το άρθρο στο πάρα πάνω link 
Σε αυτό το άρθρο φαίνεται η ανικανότητα του εφαρμοζόμενου αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού να κατασκευάσει γερές και οικονομικές κατασκευές για όλους.
Η μη κατανόηση των αιτιών που δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην κατασκευή κατά τον σεισμό, έχει αυξήσει το κόστος, διότι δεν έχουμε καταλάβει κάτι πολύ απλό.
Για να μην υπάρχει η παραμικρή ρωγμή στον φέροντα οργανισμό πρέπει όλες οι πλάκες να μετατοπίζονται μαζί τον ίδιο χρόνο, και με το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.
Δηλαδή αν ο σεισμός με την μέγιστη επιτάχυνση, και με όλους τους άλλους τυχηματικούς παράγοντες παραμορφώσει την κατασκευή, έχουμε χάσει τον έλεγχο.
Το ερώτημα είναι, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να σταματήσουμε την παραμόρφωση?
Απλά να σχεδιάζουμε άκαμπτες κατασκευές ...όχι ελαστικές ....
Άκαμπτη κατασκευή με πάρα πολλούς ορόφους μικρού εμβαδού, σημαίνει ανατροπή του κτηρίου λόγο γωνιακής επιτάχυνσης σε συνδυασμό με την ακαμψία των κόμβων.
Αυτή την ανατροπή στις άκαμπτες κατασκευές είναι που σταματά η ευρεσιτεχνία.
Η ένωση μιας άκαμπτης κατασκευής με το έδαφος εξασφαλίζει μικρή παραμόρφωση, και την αποφυγή ανατροπής του έργου.
Αυτό δεν θέλουμε όλοι μας?
Με αυτήν την μέθοδο, η κατασκευή διατηρεί μία και μοναδική μορφή χωρίς παραμόρφωση του κατακόρυφου και οριζόντιου άξονα της, σε οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση και αν την κουνήσει ο σεισμός.
Αυτό βλέπεται στο πείραμα αυτό που έκανα. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q
Βλέπετε την μετατόπιση του δώματος, της μεσαίας πλάκας και της βάσης να διατηρούν το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης χωρίς καμία διαφορά φάσης στις πλάκες και την βάση 
Δηλαδή μηδέν παραμόρφωση καμία αστοχία, κανένας κίνδυνος ανατροπής.
Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν το δικαίωμα μιας πραγματικά αντισεισμικής κατασκευής.
Δεν υπάρχουν πρωτεύοντες και δευτερεύοντες κατασκευές, διότι δεν υπάρχουν πρωτεύοντες και δευτερεύοντες ζωές.

----------


## seismic

<p>
	???</p>

----------


## seismic

Για υφιστάμενες κατασκευές που δεν είναι αντισεισμικές και θέλουμε να τις μετατρέψουμε με την μέθοδο που προτείνω, μπορούμε να ..
1) Σκάψουμε περιμετρικά του κτιρίου ένα χαντάκι ώστε μέσα σε αυτό να κατασκευάσουμε έναν περιμετρικό δοκό με εξέχοντα άκρα στις γωνίες του.
2) Πριν τοποθετήσουμε τον οπλισμό και το σκυρόδεμα της περιμετρικής δοκού, τοποθετούμε μέσα στο σκάμμα σε επιμέρους σημεία τις πακτώσεις του μηχανισμού αγκύρωσης της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
3) Τοποθετούμε ( κολλάμε )τα κατάλληλα ανθρακονήματα όπου υπάρχει περιμετρική κολόνα η τοιχίο επάνω τους, και αφήνουμε και λίγο από αυτό να εξέχει μέσα στην υπό κατασκευή περιμετρική δοκό.
4) Τοποθετούμε τον οπλισμό και το σκυρόδεμα στην περιμετρική δοκό, ώστε ο μηχανισμός πάκτωσης, και τα ανθρακονήματα μαζί με την δοκό να γίνουν ένα σώμα.
Έτσι έχουμε την δυνατότητα να μετατρέψουμε τα παλιά υφιστάμενα κτίρια σε πραγματικές αντισεισμικές κατασκευές.
Για καλύτερη ενίσχυση μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε στα άκρα των στοιχείων και λάμες οι οποίες να εκτείνονται από το δώμα μέχρι και την πακτωμένη περιμετρική δοκό. Οι λάμες θα είναι πακτωμένες στα άκρα του δώματος και της δοκού.
H παλιές βάσεις της κατασκευής δεν θα μπορούν να ανασηκωθούν από το έδαφος διότι θα έχουν από πάνω τους τον πακτωμένο περιμετρικό δοκό.
Στα σημεία των βάσεων μέσα στον περιμετρικό δοκό μπορεί να γίνει ενίσχυση με την τοποθέτηση μέσα σε αυτόν ενός χαλύβδινου κοιλοδοκού.
Αν συμπίπτουν υψομετρικά οι παλιοί βασοδοκοί με τους νέους περιμετρικούς, τότε μπορούμε να τους ενώσουμε με βλήτρα για καλύτερη συνεργασία και αντοχή.

----------


## seismic

Η συνέντευξη για την ευρεσιτεχνία στο Zougla.gr http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-evresitexnia




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUJkObz3nBQ

----------


## seismic

Η τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη του κυρίου Παναγιώτη Καρύδη για την ευρεσιτεχνία στο Zougla.gr http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-evresitexnia

----------


## seismic

*Για καλύτερο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό
*Το θέμα του καλύτερου αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού είναι θέμα γεωμετρικό...
Η ιδέα μου επιδέχεται πολλές παραλλαγές οι οποίες είναι πραγματικά εφαρμόσιμες. 
Η καλύτερη εφαρμογή για εμένα είναι η κατακόρυφη προένταση σε επιμήκη υποστυλώματα ( - ) με προένταση στα δύο άκρα για να δουλεύει όλη η διατομή σε αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις.

Για ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα θα μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάζουμε γεωμετρικά επιμήκη σχήματα υποστυλωμάτων ώστε να μπορούμε να εφαρμόζουμε προένταση σε τρία ή τέσσερα άκρα.

Αυτό θα βοηθούσε σε πανταχόθεν σεισμικές καταπονήσεις, διότι κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο δουλεύει όλη η διατομή του γεωμετρικού σχήματος.
Συνιστώ …
α) Την  κατασκευή ( Γ ) γωνιακών τοιχίων σε κάθε γωνία της κατασκευής με προένταση των τριών άκρων. 
Π.χ σαν αυτήν https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoM5pEy7n9Q

β) Την κατασκευή ( Τ ) τάφ τοιχίων, όπου μας επιτρέπεται σχεδιαστικά ( λόγο κάλυψης από την τοιχοποιία ) με προένταση στα τρία άκρα.

γ) Την κατασκευή ( + ) σταυροειδών τοιχίων όπου μας επιτρέπετε σχεδιαστικά ( λόγο κάλυψης από την τοιχοποιία ) με προένταση στα τέσσερα άκρα.

δ) Φυσικά μία κατασκευή εξ ολοκλήρου κατασκευασμένη από σκυρόδεμα με προένταση σε όλα της τα άκρα, θα είναι πολύ πιο γερή από τις προαναφερθείσες κατασκευές.
Π.χ σαν αυτή https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6og4VWFcGA

----------


## seismic

Η δική μου συνέντευξη στην Ζούγκλα.gr στο βίντεο.

----------


## seismic

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω την στάση που κρατάνε οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί μαζί μου.
Ενώ τους αγαπάω και τους σέβομαι, η στάση τους απέναντί μου είναι παθητική.
Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε έναν πάρα πολύ καλό και εποικοδομητικό διάλογο χωρίς την ανάγκη της διαμάχης.
Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει μία ευρεσιτεχνία η οποία ελέγχει την παραμόρφωση των δομικών έργων....το πλάτος ταλάντωσης όλων των πλακών, και γενικά τον συντονισμό.
Νομίζω ότι είναι πια κατανοητό, ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει η στάση σας απέναντί μου.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις οι οποίοι συμμετέχουν διαφωνώντας η συμφωνώντας για το αντισεισμικό.

----------


## seismic

Αυτά που επιτυγχάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι τα εξής.

α) Όλοι οι όροφοι ενός φέροντα οργανισμού, από τον πρώτο όροφο μέχρι το δώμα, μετατοπίζονται όλοι μαζί τον ίδιο χρόνο με το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.
Αυτό σημαίνει μηδενικές παραμορφώσεις στο κτήριο οπότε και αστοχίες κατά την μετατόπιση που επιβάλει ο σεισμός, και μικρότερη πιθανότητα δημιουργίας μαλακού ορόφου.

β) Εκτροπή των φορτίσεων του σεισμού πάνω σε ισχυρότερες διατομές.
Δηλαδή αύξηση της ικανότητας του φέροντα στην παραλαβή πλάγιων φορτίσεων.

γ) Αυξάνει την ικανότητα των μαλακών εδαφών στην παραλαβή φορτίων.

δ) Σταματά το ανασήκωμα των βάσεων και του δώματος των άκαμπτων κάθετων στοιχείων, καθώς και το ανασήκωμα ολόκληρων των κατασκευών.
Δηλαδή σταματά την καταπόνηση όλων των κόμβων με στροφές - στρέψεις, καθώς και  την ολική ανατροπή των υψηλών κατασκευών, είτε το αίτιο είναι ο σεισμός, είτε είναι ο αέρας.

Σταματά την ταλάντωση των υψηλών κατασκευών, ( λόγο ριπών αέρα ) και δεν σε πιάνει ναυτία

ε) Αυξάνει την αντοχή των υποστυλωμάτων ως προς την τέμνουσα βάσης.

ζ) Οικονομία διότι επιτυγχάνει λιγότερες εκσκαφές και λιγότερα κυβικά σκυροδέματος βάσεων στα πολύ μεγάλα έργα.

η) Θέτει νέα στάνταρ στα προκατασκευασμένα για την ανέγερση περισσοτέρων ορόφων.

θ) Αυξάνει την αντισεισμικότητα των υφιστάμενων κατασκευών περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη μέθοδο.

ι) Αυξάνει την αντοχή των κατασκευών σε βομβαρδισμούς.

κ) Προστατεύει όλες τις ελαφριές κατασκευές από ανεμοστρόβιλους.

λ) Προστατεύει τους αυτοκινητόδρομους από την πτώση βράχων.

μ) Ενισχύει την αντοχή των τοιχίων αντιστήριξης.

ν) Δημιουργεί στα μαλακά εδάφη στοιχεία εγκιβωτισμού. 

ξ) Προστατεύει από την πτώση των πρανών στην διάνοιξη σηράγγων.

*Δημοσίευση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σε τεχνικό επιστημονικό περιοδικό. 
Όλο το περιοδικό στο pdf
*https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ruph6n752...01o%202014.pdf

----------


## seismic

Θα εξηγήσω πιο αναλυτικά και θα αιτιολογήσω πως επιτυγχάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία τα πάρα πάνω αναφερθέντα επιτεύγματα της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης.
Ας εξετάσουμε πρώτα τα δύο πρώτα επιτεύγματα της ευρεσιτεχνίας.

α) Όλοι οι όροφοι ενός φέροντα οργανισμού, από τον πρώτο όροφο μέχρι το δώμα, μετατοπίζονται όλοι μαζί τον ίδιο χρόνο με το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.
Αυτό σημαίνει μηδενικές παραμορφώσεις στο κτήριο οπότε και αστοχίες κατά την μετατόπιση που επιβάλει ο σεισμός, και μικρότερη πιθανότητα δημιουργίας μαλακού ορόφου.

β) Εκτροπή των φορτίσεων του σεισμού πάνω σε ισχυρότερες διατομές.
Δηλαδή αύξηση της ικανότητας του φέροντα στην παραλαβή πλάγιων φορτίσεων.

Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι ο φέροντας οργανισμός κατά την μετατόπιση του εδάφους πότε κατά την μία κατεύθυνση και πότε κατά την άλλη αντιδρά και παραμορφώνεται λόγο αδράνειας, δηλαδή λόγο άρνηση της στο να ακολουθήσει το έδαφος.
Κάθε κατασκευή έχει διαφορετική αντίδραση σε αυτήν την μετατόπιση.
Οι ελαστικές κατασκευές αντιδρούν σαν ένα ελατήριο το οποίο αποθηκεύει την ενέργεια της μετατόπισης και την αποδίδει πίσω. 
Για να είναι μια κατασκευή ελαστική, πρέπει τα υποστυλώματα και οι δοκοί να διαθέτουν στον κορμό τους την απαιτούμενη ελαστικότητα ώστε να μπορούν να καμπυλώσουν αρκετά χωρίς να δημιουργηθούν σε αυτά ρωγμές.
Την καμπυλότητα στα υποστυλώματα και τις δοκούς την δημιουργεί η στροφή, η αλλιώς ροπή ή αλλιώς η στρέψη του κόμβου, για την οποία ευθύνονται δύο παράγοντες.
α) Παράγοντας είναι η γωνιακή επιτάχυνση του φέροντα σκελετού, η οποία τείνει να ανατρέψει όλη την κατασκευή, όταν υπάρχει η μετατόπιση του εδάφους.
Αυτός ο παράγοντας της ανατροπής είναι μεγαλύτερος στα πολύ ψιλά κτίρια. 
Για να γίνει ανατροπή ολόκληρου  του σκελετού, πρέπει τα αριστερά υποστυλώματα να έχουν την δυνατότητα ( μέσω των δοκών ) να σηκώσουν επάνω τα απέναντι δεξιά υποστυλώματα, και ούτω καθεξής εναλλάξ τα δεξιά να σηκώσουν τα αριστερά.
β) Παράγοντας
Εδώ σε αυτήν την φάση ταυτόχρονα αρχίζει να επιδρά και ο άλλος δεύτερος παράγοντας ο οποίος δεν είναι άλλος από τα αστήρικτα πλέον στατικά φορτία.
Είναι αστήρικτα διότι την στιγμή που τα δεξιά υποστυλώματα σηκώνουν επάνω τα αριστερά, στα αριστερά υποστυλώματα υπάρχει έλλειψη αντίδρασης του εδάφους κάτω από την βάση τους, οπότε τα στατικά φορτία που παρελάμβαναν σπρώχνουν τα αριστερά υποστυλώματα προς τα κάτω, και αυτά μέσο των δοκών δημιουργούν τις στροφές στους κόμβους.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος της δημιουργίας των στροφών στους κόμβους.
Ένας ελαστικός σκελετός ο οποίος αποτελείται συνήθως από μικρών διατομών υποστυλώματα και δοκούς, αντιδρά διαφορετικά από έναν άκαμπτο σκελετό, ο οποίος αποτελείται συνήθως από επιμήκη μεγάλα υποστυλώματα και δοκούς.
Ο ελαστικός σκελετός κατά την μετατόπιση καμπυλώνει τον κορμό των στοιχείων του  λόγο αδυναμίας αυτών να παραλάβουν τους δύο παράγοντες φόρτισης. ( αδράνεια στατικά φορτία )
Ο άκαμπτος σκελετός με τα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα και τους μεγάλους δοκούς, διαθέτει πολύ πιο ισχυρούς κόμβους, οι οποίοι μπορεί και να έχουν την δυνατότητα να σηκώσουν τον φέροντα ολόκληρο μονόπλευρα, μέχρι σημείου ανατροπής.
Συμπέρασμα.
Τόσο ο ελαστικός φορέας, όσο και ο άκαμπτος παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα, στον σεισμό.
Ο μεν ελαστικός έχει πρόβλημα υπαρκτό στους κόμβους, ο δε άκαμπτος φορέας παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα ανατροπής ολόκληρου του φέροντα.
Λύση
 Κατακόρυφη προένταση μεταξύ του δώματος και του εδάφους εφαρμοζόμενη σε επιμήκη υποστυλώματα ( - ) στα δύο άκρα αυτών για να δουλεύει όλη η διατομή σε αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις.
Η ένωση αυτή του εδάφους με το δώμα εφαρμοζόμενη στα άκρα όλων των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων σταματά την ανύψωση της βάσης τους και του δώματός τους. 
Αυτό σταματά αυτόματα και την ανατροπή του φέροντα οργανισμού.
Σταματά και την στρέψη των κόμβων, για δύο λόγους.
α) Διότι ο ένας από τους δύο παράγοντες, τα αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία δεν υπάρχουν πια, αφού ο φέροντας είναι πακτωμένος στο έδαφος από τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας, οπότε υπάρχει πάντα η αντίδραση του εδάφους.
β) Η αντίδραση του μηχανισμού στην άνοδο του δώματος ( κάθε επιμήκη υποστυλώματος ) και η άλλη αντίδραση στο ( Π ) της βάσης εκτρέπουν την πλάγια φόρτιση στην κατακόρυφη διατομή η οποία είναι μεγάλη και ισχυρή.
Με αυτήν την εκτροπή της φόρτισης καταργείται η στροφή στον κόμβο διότι την πλάγια φόρτιση την αναλαμβάνει 100% το επιμήκη υποστύλωμα.
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος όροφος να μετατοπίζονται με σχεδόν το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κατασκευή δεν διαμορφώνει διάφορες ιδιομορφές όσες είναι και οι διαφορετικής φοράς μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού, αλλά διατηρεί αμεταμόρφωτη σχεδόν την δομή της, τόσο ώστε αυτή να μην εκτρέπεται εκτός της ελαστικής περιοχής.
Βασικά αυτό που κάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι να
ελέγχει την ιδιοσυχνότητα που συντονίζει την κατασκευή, και συγκρατεί το πλάτος ταλάντωσης του δώματος πολυώροφων κτιρίων σχεδόν στα επίπεδα του πλάτους ταλάντωσης των βάσεων. 
Η αποφυγή μαλακού ορόφου έγκειται στην εκτροπή των πλάγιων φορτίσεων που επιτυγχάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία οδηγώντας αυτές στην κατακόρυφη τομή των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων. 
Φορτίσεις κατακόρυφες δεν δημιουργούν μαλακό όροφο.

----------


## seismic

Ιστοσελίδα πειραμάτων με όλα τα βίντεο της ευρεσιτεχνίας:
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLymperis2/videos

----------


## seismic

Ας πάρουμε τέσσερις ίδιους φορείς σε διαστάσεις και οπλισμό.
α)Τον πρώτο απλά τον τοποθετούμε πάνω ή μέσα στη βάση στο έδαφος όπως κάνουν σήμερα.
β)Στον δεύτερο τοποθετούμε κάτω από τις βάσεις μία γεώτρηση μέσα στην οποία σφηνώνουμε μία άγκυρα, η οποία είναι συνδεδεμένη με ένα τένοντα ο οποίος εξέχει ένα μέτρο από το ύψος της θεμελίωσης, ώστε κατά την έκχυση του σκυροδέματος της βάσης να πακτωθεί το έδαφος με την βάση.
γ)Στον τρίτο εκτελούμε την ίδια διαδικασία με τον δεύτερο, με την διαφορά ότι επεκτείνουμε τον τένοντα μέχρι το δώμα, ώστε να πακτωθεί μέσω του μηχανισμού της συνάφειας εξολοκλήρου μέσα στα υποστυλώματα. 
δ)Στον τέταρτο φορέα εκτελούμε την ίδια διαδικασία με τον τρίτο, με την διαφορά ότι ο τένοντας περνά τώρα ελεύθερος μέσα από μία σωλήνα ώστε να αποφύγουμε τον μηχανισμό της συνάφειας μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα, και καταλήγει πάνω από το δώμα.
Όταν ο τένοντας καταλήξει πάνω από το δώμα, του τοποθετούμε ένα ή περισσότερους κοχλίες, ώστε οι κοχλίες να σταματούν την άνοδο του δώματος.
*Ερώτημα...*
Ποιος και γιατί από τους τέσσερις ίδιους φορείς θα έχει καλύτερη σεισμική συμπεριφο*ρά?
Απάντηση.
*α) Ο πρώτος φορέας δεν είναι πακτωμένος με το έδαφος, και θα έχει το πρόβλημα του ότι όλοι του οι κόμβοι θα δημιουργήσουν στροφές και οι κορμοί των φερόντων στοιχείων του θα δημιουργήσουν καμπυλότητες.
Αν οι καμπυλότητες είναι μέσα στην ελαστική περιοχή, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Αν όμως οι μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού είναι μεγάλες, τότε θα περάσει στην ανελαστική περιοχή με αστοχίες.
Η μη πάκτωση των υποστυλωμάτων με το έδαφος, οδηγεί στο ανασήκωμα των βάσεων και του δώματος και την αλλαγή της κλίσης των κατακόρυφων πλευρών των, και σε συνδυασμό με τα αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία δημιουργούν τις στροφές και τις καμπυλότητες.
Αυτές δημιουργούν οριζόντιες τέμνουσες στα υποστυλώματα, και κατακόρυφες τέμνουσες στις δοκούς.
Δηλαδή και τα υποστυλώματα και οι δοκοί, καταπονούνται στις πιο αδύνατες τομές τους ( τις πιο μικρές )*
Υ**πάρχει μεγάλη ανάγκη στο να εκ τρέψουμε τις καταπονήσεις σε ισχυρές τομές. Χρειάζεται αμέσως η αλλαγή του αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού ή τουλάχιστον η ενσωμάτωση των προδιαγραφών της ευρεσιτεχνίας για να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος αυτός.

Απάντηση

*β,γ) Η β, γ, και δ μέθοδος των πάρα πάνω αναφερθέντων φορέων εμπίπτουν στις μεθόδους της ευρεσιτεχνίας. 
Και με τις τρις αυτές μεθόδους επιχειρείτε για πρώτη φορά παγκοσμίως η ένωση της κατασκευής με το έδαφος.
Όλες μαζί η β,γ,και δ, είναι πολύ καλύτερες από την πρώτη μέθοδο.
Όμως υπάρχουν και μεγάλες διαφορές μεταξύ των, τόσο στο κόστος κατασκευής όσο και στην αποτελεσματικότητά τους.
Αυτές τις διαφορές κόστους και απόδοσης θα εξετάσουμε πάρα κάτω
*Η όποια ένωση κατασκευής και εδάφους και αν γίνει, εκτρέπει τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού στις κατακόρυφες τομές των υποστυλωμάτων.
*Μεγαλύτερες τομές, μεγαλύτερες αντοχές και εξισώσεις ισορροπίας.
Η β μέθοδος το κατορθώνει λιγότερο από ότι η γ μέθοδος, και η δ περισσότερο από την γ
Με την δ μέθοδο μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε όλη την ταλάντωση, με την γ μέθοδο λιγότερο, και ακόμα λιγότερο με την β μέθοδο.
Δεδομένου ότι η ταλάντωση είναι παραμόρφωση και αστοχία, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι η δ μέθοδος είναι η καλύτερη, αλλά και πιο ακριβή, διότι είναι η μόνη που χρειάζεται να περάσει μέσα από σωλήνα ώστε να αποφύγουμε την συνάφεια του τένοντα με το σκυρόδεμα.
Συνεχίζεται στην επόμενη ανάρτηση...

----------


## seismic

Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης..
Γιατί είναι καλύτερα να αποφύγουμε την συνάφεια του σκυροδέματος με τον τένοντα? 
Διότι ο μηχανισμός της συνάφειας δημιουργεί ακτινωτές τέμνουσες στην διεπιφάνεια σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα, και το σκυρόδεμα δεν έχει καλές αποδώσεις και προδιαγραφές προς αυτές τις τέμνουσες, όπως έχει ο χάλυβας.
Οπότε βάζουμε δύο διαφορετικά υλικά με διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές να συνεργασθούν.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει μειωμένη απόδοση της συνάφειας, η οποία περιορίζετε στις αντοχές προδιαγραφών του σκυροδέματος, 
και όχι στις προδιαγραφές αντοχής του χάλυβα.
Με λίγα λόγια πολύς χάλυβας για μικρό καλό.

Τι γίνεται όταν δεν υπάρχει συνάφεια του τένοντα με το σκυρόδεμα?
Όταν η γωνιακή επιτάχυνση αναγκάζει το δώμα του υποστυλώματος να σηκωθεί, η μόνη αντίδραση του τένοντα προέρχεται από τον κοχλία που είναι πάνω από το δώμα, και είναι βιδωμένος πάνω στον τένοντα.
1) Σε αυτήν την μέθοδο δεν έχουμε καταπόνηση του σκυροδέματος και του τένοντα με ακτινωτές τέμνουσες στην διεπιφάνειά τους όπως έχουμε με την συνάφεια, διότι ο τένοντας ολισθαίνει μέσα στην σωλήνα που περνά.
2) Σε αυτήν την μέθοδο το σκυρόδεμα καταπονείται μόνο με θλίψη στο δώμα λόγο της άρνησης του κοχλία προς το σκυρόδεμα του δώματος να ανασηκωθεί.
Ξέρουμε ότι αν κάπου αντέχει πολύ το σκυρόδεμα αυτό είναι η θλίψη.
Οπότε η καταπόνηση σε θλίψη του σκυροδέματος πάνω στο δώμα είναι εντός των προδιαγραφών του.
3) Ο χάλυβας του τένοντα δίνει το 100% της αντοχής του σε εφελκυσμό πριν αστοχήσει διότι δεν υπάρχει πλέων η συνάφεια η οποία περιορίζει την ωφέλιμη αντοχή του στις προδιαγραφές αντοχής του σκυροδέματος στις τέμνουσες.
4) Με την συνάφεια θα υπάρχει πάντα μια ελαστικότητα στα υποστυλώματα, έστω και αν αυτά είναι ενωμένα στην βάση με το έδαφος.
Με ελεύθερο τον τένοντα να διαπερνά τα υποστυλώματα και την παρεμπόδιση του κοχλία στο δώμα, αυτή η ελαστικότητα του υποστυλώματος μικραίνει πιο πολύ διότι... κάθε παραμόρφωση του κορμού του τένοντα η οποία επιβάλετε από την καμπυλότητα των υποστυλωμάτων, μετατρέπεται σε θλιπτική αντίδραση στο δώμα.
Ο τένοντας αρνείται να παραμορφωθεί εμποδίζοντας και το υποστύλωμα να λυγίσει.
Η θλίψη που δέχεται το υποστύλωμα στο δώμα το κάνει πιο άκαμπτο και ικανό στο να παραλάβει τέμνουσες.
Φυσικά όλα αυτά για να ισχύσουν χρειάζεται κατακόρυφη προένταση σε επιμήκη υποστυλώματα ( - ) με προένταση στα δύο άκρα για να δουλεύει όλη η διατομή σε αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις.

----------


## seismic

α) Η συνάφεια των υλικών του σκυροδέματος  μετά από θλιπτικές και άλλες φορτίσεις τελικά καταλήγει  να καταπονείται με τέμνουσες  που προσπαθούν να διαχωρίσουν τα αδρανή  υλικά  που το αποτελούν.
β) Οι ροπές  ( στροφές ) στους κόμβους των φερόντων στοιχείων καταλήγουν τελικά σε τέμνουσες.
γ) Η συνάφεια μεταξύ σκυροδέματος και χάλυβα,  υπό την τάση εφελκυσμού  καταλήγει σε ακτινωτή καταπόνηση διατμητικών  τάσεων στην διεπιφάνεια  αυτών.
δ) Η καμπυλότητα των στοιχείων γενικά καταλήγει να καταπονείται  από τέμνουσες.
Όλες γενικά οι φορτίσεις  είτε  είναι στατικές είτε είναι σεισμικές  καταλήγουν σε τέμνουσες επί των διατομών  των φερόντων στοιχείων, άσχετα αν αυτές δημιουργούνται  από  τάσεις εφελκυσμού, θλίψης , στρέψης κ.λ.π.
Οι φορτίσεις είτε είναι στατικές είτε είναι  σεισμικές πάντα θα υπάρχουν.
Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ώστε να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη αντοχή στις διατομές των φερόντων στοιχείων  από αυτή που έχουν σήμερα?
Το πρώτο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, είναι να εφεύρουμε ισχυρότερα υλικά, με λιγότερο ιδικό βάρος, και μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε πρόσφυση.
Αυτό είναι έρευνα της  νανοτεχνολογίας  και των χειμικών.
Η έρευνά μου επικεντρώνεται  σε άλλους πιο πρακτικούς παράγοντες
α) Παράγοντας  είναι  η εκτροπή των σεισμικών φορτίσεων που πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε πιο ισχυρές διατομές. ( Άλλο να σου εφαρμόζουν μία κατακόρυφη δύναμη στο κεφάλι, και άλλο να σου εφαρμόζουν την ίδια οριζόντια δύναμη πάνω στο μάτι σου )
Άλλη αντοχή έχει  ένα υποστύλωμα όταν δέχεται μία οριζόντια φόρτιση, και άλλη όταν δέχεται μία ίδια κατακόρυφη φόρτιση.
Η εφαρμογή μιας φόρτισης  στο δώμα του υποστυλώματος  εκτρέπει την φόρτιση του σεισμού στην κατακόρυφη και πιο ισχυρή διατομή του υποστυλώματος.
β) Παράγοντας. Ο μόνος σύμμαχος προς τις στατικές και σεισμικές φορτίσεις που έχουμε είναι το έδαφος των βάσεων.
Αν η κατασκευή χάσει το έδαφος κάτω από τις βάσης, η κατασκευή θα αστοχήσει.
Εδώ υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα.  Η κατασκευή χάνει στην κυριολεξία το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση στην διέγερση του σεισμού …. άσχετα αν εμείς δεν το βλέπουμε.
Η ταλάντωση της κατασκευής την σηκώνει μονόπλευρα εναλλάξ.
Γιατί όμως δεν το βλέπουμε να συμβαίνει αυτό στην πράξη?
Απλά γιατί τα σεισμικά φορτία συνεργάζονται με τα στατικά, για να εξοντώσουν  τον μόνο σύμμαχό μας το έδαφος.
Τα σεισμικά φορτία σηκώνουν την κατασκευή μονόπλευρα, και τα στατικά αστήριχτα πια φορτία τις δίνουν μία και πάει κάτω, και δεν σηκώνεται ποτέ από το έδαφος.
Οι κόμβοι όμως έχουν πάθει την πλάκα τους σε στρέψης … γιατί οι φορτίσεις υπάρχουν αλλά δεν φαίνονται  παρά μόνο επί του αποτελέσματος της αστοχίας.
Η εφαρμογή μιας φόρτισης  στο δώμα του υποστυλώματος  σταματά την καταστροφική συνεργασία των στατικών και σεισμικών φορτίσεων διότι καθηλώνοντας τις βάσεις στο έδαφος, δεν χάνουμε τον πολύτιμο σύμμαχό μας  που είναι το έδαφος της βάσης.

----------


## Antaios

> Αν η κατασκευή χάσει το έδαφος κάτω από τις βάσης, η κατασκευή θα αστοχήσει.
> Εδώ υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


 Κάπου το έχασες αυτό. Αυτό συμβαίνει στη περίπτωση ρευστοποίησης του εδάφους.

Χαρά στην επιμονή σου..

Το Λευτεράκη που σου πρότεινε ο άλλος στο forum του DesignToEurocodes.com τον βρήκες ;

Tελικά έβγαλε καμία δημοσίευση ο Παπαδρακάκης ή τσάμπα πληρώθηκε ;

Άντε να δεχτούμε ότι έχεις δίκιο και ότι θα υπάρχει μείωση του κόστους σε κυβικά μ3 και σίδερα χλγ.

Σε τι ποσοστό ;

Kαι πόσο κοστίζει η εφαρμογή της πατέντας σου ;

Tι ποσοστό του κόστους του φέροντος οργανισμού ;

----------


## seismic

@Antaios 
Κάπου το έχασες αυτό. Αυτό συμβαίνει στη περίπτωση ρευστοποίησης του εδάφους.


seismic 
Όχι συμβαίνει ( για μένα ) και όταν αλλάξει η εκκεντρότητα του υποστυλώματος. 
Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας, δηλαδή όριο περιοχής πεδίλου που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.

Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς για τα υποστυλώματα, για τα τοιχεία λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικο τρόπο κατασκευής.
Οι τάσεις υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι ορατές. Όταν το τοιχίο χάσει την εκκεντρότητα (μέσο του κόμβου και της δοκού) αυτό το τοιχίο προσπαθεί να σηκώσει στον αέρα το απέναντι τοιχίο στο άλλο άκρο της δοκού. Οι κατακόρυφες στατικές συνιστώσες όμως δεν το επιτρέπουν αυτό να συμβεί διότι είναι μεγάλες.
Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τάσεις ανόδου της δοκού και τα στατικά φορτία δεν υπάρχουν.
Αυτό πάει να πει ότι το απέναντι τοιχίο πάει να χάσει το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση, λόγο τάσης ανόδου της δοκού που της εφαρμόζει το χάσιμο της εκκεντρότητας του τοιχίου..
@Antaios
Το Λευτεράκη που σου πρότεινε ο άλλος στο forum του DesignToEurocodes.comτον βρήκες ;
seismic
Δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο? ούτε ποιος είναι, ούτε πως θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί του.
Άλλωστε συνεργάζομαι με τον κύριο Καθηγητή Π. Καρύδη.
Κάθε βοήθεια βέβαια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
@Antaios 
Tελικά έβγαλε καμία δημοσίευση ο Παπαδρακάκης ή τσάμπα πληρώθηκε ;
seismic
Δεν έχει πληρωθεί όλο το ποσό, και δεν έχει βγάλει όλα τα αποτελέσματα.
@Antaios 
Άντε να δεχτούμε ότι έχεις δίκιο και ότι θα υπάρχει μείωση του κόστους σε κυβικά μ3 και σίδερα χλγ.

Σε τι ποσοστό ;

Kαι πόσο κοστίζει η εφαρμογή της πατέντας σου ;

Tι ποσοστό του κόστους του φέροντος οργανισμού ;
seismic
Άλλη απάντηση δείνω εγώ, και άλλη ο κύριος Καθηγητής Π. Καρύδης. 
Δες στο βίντεο την δική μου απάντηση, και άκουσε στο AUDIO .. την τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη του Καθηγητή για το κόστος. Δες εδώ.. http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-evresitexnia

Ο κ. Καρύδης ξέρει καλά την πιάτσα και πόσο δύσκολα γίνονται δεκτά κάποια πράγματα μέχρι να αποδειχθούν ικανά να ανατρέψουν τα καθιερωμένα.
Εγώ όμως ως ερευνητής που κάνω την πρόταση και την παρουσίαση, θα πρέπει να δείξω στους άλλους ότι έχω κάνει και τέτοιες εκτιμήσεις
και έχω συγκριτικά αποτελέσματα. Φαίνεται έτσι ότι η δουλειά είναι σχετικά πλήρης και ψαγμένη από διάφορες πλευρές.

----------


## seismic

Στην πραγματικότητα όταν υπάρχει ταλάντωση στο Π του πλαισίου αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ...
α) Και τα δύο υποστυλώματα χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, και δημιουργούν στροφές στους δύο αντικριστούς κόμβους.
Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας, δηλαδή όριο περιοχής πεδίλου που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.

Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς για τα υποστυλώματα,.... για τα τοιχία λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικο τρόπο κατασκευής.
β) Αυτή η στροφή στους κόμβους στο Π του πλαισίου, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όταν το ένα υποστύλωμα σηκώνει προς τα επάνω το ένα άκρο της δοκού, την ίδια στιγμή το άλλο υποστύλωμα στο άλλο άκρο της δοκού το κατεβάζει βίαια προς τα κάτω.
Αυτό καταπονεί την δοκό με τάσεις διαφορετικής κατεύθυνσης στα άκρα, παραμορφώνοντας τον κορμό της σε σχήμα S

Καλώ όλους τους μηχανικούς να μου πουν αν έχουν κάποια καλύτερη λύση να προτείνουν από την δική μου πρόταση, ώστε να σταματήσουμε αυτήν την παραμόρφωση της δοκού και των υποστυλωμάτων.
Δηλαδή να εξαφανίσουμε όλες τις στροφές στους κόμβους.
ΛΥΣΗ
Κατακόρυφη προένταση μεταξύ δώματος και εδάφους σε επιμήκη υποστυλώματα ( - ) με προένταση στα δύο άκρα για να δουλεύει όλη η διατομή σε αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις, δημιουργούν εναλλάξ στα άκρα μια αντίδραση στην άνοδο του δώματος, και μία άλλη στο αντικριστώ κάτω μέρος του Π της βάσης.
Αυτό σταματά την ταλάντωση,.. την μεγαλύτερη μετατόπιση του δώματος, την διαφορά φάσης και πλάτους ταλάντωσης των διαφόρων καθ ύψος πλακών,..και τις στροφές στους κόμβους.
Και που πάει όλη αυτή η πλάγια φόρτιση του σεισμού?
Ως τώρα αυτή η φόρτιση μεταλλάσσεται σε στροφές των κόμβων.
Η αντίδραση στο δώμα και στο αντικριστό Π της βάσης εκτρέπει την πλάγια φόρτιση του σεισμού πάνω στην κατακόρυφη τομή του τοιχίου.
Επιτέλους καταλάβετε αυτό το απλό στοιχείο αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού που σας έλειπε, και είναι το μόνο υπεύθυνο για τις παραμορφώσεις και αστοχίες όλων των δομικών έργων.
Ενώ πακτώνεται όλους τους κόμβους της κατασκευής, ( και καλά κάνετε ) είχατε ξεχάσει να ενώσετε τους κόμβους του εδάφους και των βάσεων.

Το άρθρο για την ευρεσιτεχνία στο περιοδικό Μεταλλικές κατασκευές θα το βρείτε σε αυτό το link  http://metalkat.gr/index.php?option=...-09&Itemid=102

----------


## seismic

Ας μιλήσουμε αναλυτικά για την οικονομία που επιτυγχάνει η ευρεσιτεχνία στις κατασκευές.
1)Όλα τα προκατασκευασμένα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα έχουν το καλό της οικονομικής  κατασκευής  λόγω του ότι είναι βιομηχανοποιημένα, εν σχέση με τις συμβατικές κατοικίες.
Η διαφορά κόστους ανάμεσά τους κυμαίνετε από 30 με 50%
Δεν τα βλέπουμε όμως να κατασκευάζονται μέσα στην πόλη που τα κτήρια είναι πολυώροφα,  διότι είναι άκαμπτα, και η ταλάντωση που τους προκαλεί ο σεισμός σε συνδυασμό με τα μεγάλα στατικά φορτία που έχουν τους δημιουργούν μεγάλα λοξά κρακ πάνω στην τοιχοποιία, η οποία είναι και ο φέροντας οργανισμός.
Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν με πολλά πατώματα, όταν οι περιοχή έχει μεγάλη σεισμική δραστηριότητα.
Ο σχεδιασμός τους περιορίζετε σε ισόγειο και πρώτο όροφο για τους πάρα πάνω λόγους.
Για αυτό τον λόγο βλέπουμε να έχουν μεγάλη εμπορευσιμότητα στα περίχωρα της Αθήνας όπου εκεί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν επιτρέπεται η δόμηση πάνω από δύο ορόφους.
Αν έχεις ένα οικόπεδο μέσα στην Αθήνα που επιτρέπεται η κατασκευή δέκα ορόφων δεν θα βάλεις ποτέ προκατασκευασμένο που η πολεοδομία του επιτρέπει μόνο δύο ορόφους, γιατί θα χάσεις όλους τους άλλους  οκτώ ορόφους.
Αν πειραματικά αποδείξω ( που το απέδειξα είδη με τα πειράματα ) ότι με την τοποθέτηση της ευρεσιτεχνίας μου μπορείς  χωρίς κανένα σεισμικό κίνδυνο να κατασκευάσεις προκατασκευασμένα δέκα ορόφων αυτό θα είναι η επανάσταση στις κατασκευές.
Το κόστος των κατασκευών στις πόλεις θα πέσει στο 30 με 50% φορώντας την ευρεσιτεχνία μου.
Η ταχύτητα των κατασκευών θα γίνει πολύ γρήγορη,  με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια, και μεγαλύτερη αντισεισμική προστασία.
2)Από την στιγμή που η ευρεσιτεχνία βελτιώνει το έδαφος θεμελίωσης, δεν είναι ανάγκη να σκάψουμε πολύ για να βρούμε σταθερό έδαφος, οπότε έχουμε μεγάλη οικονομία στις εκσκαφές, και δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη κατασκευής μεγάλων διαστάσεων της βάσης, οπότε έχουμε και οικονομία στα κυβικά σκυροδέματος.
3) Μία βάση γίνεται μεγάλη για δύο λόγους. Α) Για την παραλαβή των φορτίων, και β) σε κατασκευές γεφυρών και ανεμογεννητριών με ψιλό κέντρο βάρους και φορτία ανέμου, για την παραλαβή αυτών των πρόσθετων πλάγιων φορτίσεων.
Η διάσταση θεμελίωσης θα μειωθεί με την ευρεσιτεχνία, διότι για πρώτη φορά θα υπάρξει πάκτωση του έργου με το έδαφος.
4) Αν η ευρεσιτεχνία καταργεί τις στροφές στους κόμβους, τότε έχουμε την δυνατότητα αφαίρεσης οπλισμού ο οποίος προοριζόταν για την παραλαβή αυτών των φορτίσεων.
5) Σε πολύ ψιλές και ελαφριές κατασκευές είναι πιο πολύ από απαραίτητο το σύστημα για την παραλαβή των φορτίσεων του αέρα.
6) Η απόλυτη προστασία και ακαμψία μιας κατασκευής που φέρει την ευρεσιτεχνία, σημαίνει  καμία παραμόρφωση, οπότε καμία αστοχία, καμία επισκευή μετά το σεισμό.
Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη οικονομία σε κόστος, αλλά και πολύ πρακτικό για νοσοκομεία γέφυρες και έργα γενικά που έχουν να κάνουν με δημόσιες πολυσύχναστες κατασκευές, οι οποίες δεν επιτρέπουν καθυστερήσεις επισκευών.
7) Το κόστος ( ασφάλισης ) των κατασκευών θα μειωθεί πάρα πολύ.
Όλα αυτά τα καλά της ευρεσιτεχνίας προσφέρουν οικονομία και ασφάλεια στις κατασκευές.

----------


## seismic

Η ευρεσιτεχνία επιτυγχάνει
α) 50% πιο φθηνή κατασκευή.
β) Τουλάχιστον 400% πιο ισχυρές κατασκευές.
Τι άλλο θα θέλατε σαν μηχανικοί για να συνεργαστείτε? 
Η συνέχιση της απαξίωσης της ευρεσιτεχνίας από την πλειοψηφία των μηχανικών
είναι για μένα από περίεργη έως και εγκληματική.
Τεράστιες χρηματοδοτήσεις παγκοσμίως για την έρευνα πάνω σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα για την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία των κατασκευών, και πλήρης απραξία στην έρευνα που έχω κάνει.
Αν αυτό δεν είναι σκάνδαλο προς δημοσιογραφική διερεύνηση, τότε πιο είναι?

----------


## seismic

Αν πακτώσουμε σε επιμέρους σημεία το έδαφος με την βάση ενός τοιχίου σταματάμε την ανύψωση της βάσης του, αλλά όχι και την καμπυλότητα των τοιχίων του φέροντα. Απλά την περιορίζουμε πάρα πολύ. 
Αν όμως πάρουμε μία πάκτωση από το έδαφος και την μεταφέρουμε πάνω από το δώμα (επιτυγχάνοντας αυτό με την βοήθεια ενός τένοντα και μιας σωλήνας που διαπερνά ελεύθερα το τοιχίο χωρίς να υπάρχει συνάφεια σκυροδέματος χάλυβα ) για να παρεμποδίσουμε την άνοδό του, τότε μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε 100% το πλάτος ταλάντωσης του δώματος, αλλά και την καθ ύψος καμπυλότητα των υποστυλωμάτων.
Ακόμα και αν τα υποστυλώματα είναι μικρής διατομής.
Αν το υποστύλωμα είναι ελαστικό, κατά την άνοδο του δώματος, οι θλιπτικές τάσεις που δημιουργούνται από την  παρεμπόδιση της ανύψωσής του από τον μηχανισμό στο δώμα δημιουργούν τάσεις καμπυλότητας στον κορμό του.
Όμως ο τένοντας αντιδρά σε αυτές τις τάσεις καμπυλότητας διότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει το μήκος του, συνθλίβοντας περαιτέρω το δώμα.
Οπότε το υποστύλωμα βρίσκοντας πάνω στον τένοντα αδυνατεί να καμπυλώσει. 
Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τον γραμμικό οπλισμό, για τον λόγο αυτό και δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει την ταλάντωση 100%
Ακόμα αν δεν θέλουμε να ανασηκωθεί η βάση, πακτώνουμε βάση με έδαφος.
Αν όμως θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε και το ανασήκωμα του δώματος του υποστυλώματος που προέρχεται από το ανασήκωμα της βάσης αλλά και από την ελαστικότητά του, τότε το καλύτερο σημείο για την επιβολή αντίθετων τάσεων είναι το δώμα. Αυτή η αντίθετη τάση στο δώμα πρέπει να προέρχεται από μία εξωτερική πηγή, και όχι από τον ίδιο τον φέροντα.
Αυτή η εξωτερική πηγή είναι το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση.
Σε αυτό το έδαφος ανοίγουμε μια γεώτρηση, πακτώνουμε με την βοήθεια μιας άγκυρας στα πρανή της, και με την βοήθεια ένός τένοντα που περνά ελεύθερος μέσα από μία σωλήνα το υποστύλωμα, μεταφέρουμε αυτήν την τάση πάνω από το δώμα.
Εκεί πάνω από το δώμα τοποθετούμε ένα στοπ με μία βίδα, για να σταματά όποτε χρειαστεί την άνοδο του δώματος των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχουμε την ταλάντωση όλης την κατασκευής.
Δηλαδή την παραμόρφωση που προκαλεί την αστοχία.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν έχουμε αλλαγές της ιδιομορφίας του φέροντα, κατά τις διάφορες διευθύνσεων μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού, διότι διατηρεί την ίδια μορφή που έχει πριν από τον σεισμό, και κατά τον σεισμό.

----------


## seismic

ΠΕΡΙΛΗΨΗ 
Ένας σκελετός μιας οικοδομής αποτελείτε από τα υποστυλώματα ( κάθετα στοιχεία ) και τις δοκούς και πλάκες ( οριζόντια στοιχεία ) 
Οι δοκοί τα υποστυλώματα και οι πλάκες ενώνονται στους κόμβους.
Όταν ο σκελετός είναι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, όλες οι φορτίσεις είναι κατακόρυφες.
Όταν γίνεται σεισμός δημιουργούνται πρόσθετες οριζόντιες φορτίσεις στον σκελετό.
Η συνισταμένες των οριζόντιων και κατακόρυφων φορτίσεων καταπονούν τους κόμβους, διότι αλλάζουν τις μοίρες των, δημιουργώντας πότε ανοικτές και πότε κλειστές γωνίες.
Οι κατακόρυφες στατικές φορτίσεις ισορροπούν με την αντίδραση του εδάφους.
Οι οριζόντιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού, λόγο ανασήκωσης που υφίστανται οι βάσεις των υποστυλωμάτων, και λόγο της ελαστικότητας που έχει ο κορμός τους, μετατοπίζουν τις καθ ύψος πλάκες με διαφορετικό πλάτος ταλάντωσης, και διαφορά φάσης.
Δηλαδή οι πάνω πλάκες μετατοπίζονται περισσότερο από τις κάτω.
Αυτές οι ιδιομορφές που παίρνει ο σκελετός είναι πάρα πολλές, τόσες όσες και οι διαφόρων κατευθύνσεων μετατοπίσεις του σεισμού οι οποίες παραμορφώνουν τον σκελετό, και αστοχεί.
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν αν μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάσουμε έναν σκελετό οικοδομής ο οποίος κατά την διάρκεια του σεισμού να μετατοπίζει όλες του τις πλάκες με το ίδιο πλάτος ταλάντωσης που έχει το έδαφος, χωρίς διαφορά φάσης, διατηρώντας την ίδια μορφή κατά την διέγερση του σεισμού. Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα είχαμε καμία παραμόρφωση του σκελετού, οπότε καμία αστοχία.
Η έρευνα που κάνω πάνω στον αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό των κατασκευών αποσκοπεί ακριβώς σε αυτό.
Αυτό το πέτυχα κατασκευάζοντας μεγάλα επιμήκη άκαμπτα υποστυλώματα με σχήμα κάτοψης, - , + , Γ , ή Τ στα οποία εφαρμόζω μία δύναμη σε όλα τα άκρατους στο δώμα, ( ώστε να δουλεύει όλη η διατομή σε αμφίπλευρες καταπονήσεις ) προερχόμενη από το έδαφος.
Αυτή η δύναμη αποσκοπεί στο να σταματήσει αμφίπλευρα την στροφή των υποστυλωμάτων και την καμπυλότητα που δημιουργείται στον κορμό τους, οπότε και την παραμόρφωση που δημιουργεί την αστοχία σε όλο τον φέροντα.
Στον σεισμό τα υποστυλώματα χάνουν την εκκεντρότητα ανασηκώνοντας την βάση τους, δημιουργώντας στροφές σε όλους στους κόμβους της κατασκευής.
Για αυτό υπάρχει όριο εκκεντρότητας, δηλαδή όριο περιοχής της βάσης που ανασηκώνεται από την ροπή ανατροπής.

Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς στα υποστυλώματα.
 Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχία) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.
 Αυτό το ανασήκωμα της βάσης σε συνδυασμό με την ελαστικότητα  έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα όταν το ένα υποστύλωμα του πλαισίου σηκώνει προς τα επάνω το ένα άκρο της δοκού, την ίδια στιγμή το άλλο υποστύλωμα στο άλλο άκρο της το κατεβάζει βίαια προς τα κάτω.
Αυτό καταπονεί την δοκό με τάσεις στροφών διαφορετικής κατεύθυνσης στα δύο άκρα, παραμορφώνοντας τον κορμό της σε σχήμα S
Την ίδια παραμόρφωση στον κορμό του υφίσταται και το υποστύλωμα, λόγο των στροφών στους κόμβους, και την διαφορά φάσης μετατόπισης των καθ ύψος πλακών.
Για να σταματήσουμε τo ανασήκωμα της βάσης πακτώνουμε με τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας την βάση με το έδαφος.
Αν όμως θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε και το ολικό ανασήκωμα του δώματος του υποστυλώματος που προέρχεται από το ανασήκωμα της βάσης αλλά και από την ελαστικότητα του κορμού του, τότε το καλύτερο σημείο για την επιβολή αντίθετων τάσεων ισορροπίας είναι το δώμα. Αυτή η αντίθετη τάση στο δώμα πρέπει να προέρχεται από μία εξωτερική πηγή, και όχι εφαρμοζόμενη από τον ίδιο τον φέροντα.
Αυτή η εξωτερική πηγή είναι το έδαφος κάτω από την βάση.
Από εκεί αντλώ αυτήν την εξωτερική δύναμη 
Στο έδαφος κάτω από την βάση ανοίγουμε μια γεώτρηση, και πακτώνουμε ( με την βοήθεια της άγκυρας του μηχανισμού της ευρεσιτεχνίας ) στα πρανή της, και με την βοήθεια ενός τένοντα που περνά ελεύθερος μέσα από μία σωλήνα το υποστύλωμα, μεταφέρουμε αυτήν την δύναμη που πήραμε από το έδαφος, πάνω από το δώμα.
Εκεί πάνω από το δώμα τοποθετούμε ένα στοπ με μία βίδα, για να σταματήσουμε την άνοδο του δώματος των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων, η οποία υφίσταται κατά τον σεισμό, και παραμορφώνει όλες τις πλάκες.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχουμε την ταλάντωση όλης την κατασκευής.
Δηλαδή την παραμόρφωση που προκαλεί την αστοχία.
Κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν έχουμε αλλαγές στην ιδιομορφία του φέροντα, διότι διατηρεί την ίδια μορφή που έχει πριν από τον σεισμό, και κατά τον σεισμό.
Η αντίδραση του μηχανισμού στην άνοδο του δώματος των επιμήκη υποστυλωμάτων και η άλλη αντίδραση στο αντικριστό κάτω μέρος της βάσης των εκτρέπουν την πλάγια φόρτιση του σεισμού στην κατακόρυφη τομή των η οποία είναι μεγάλη και ισχυρή.
Με αυτήν την εκτροπή της πλάγιας φόρτισης του σεισμού στην κατακόρυφη τομή των υποστυλωμάτων, καταργούνται οι στροφές στους κόμβους διότι τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού τις αναλαμβάνουν 100% τα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, διότι αδυνατούν να στρέψουν τον κορμό τους.
Στα πειράματα που έκανα σε πραγματικής κλίμακας επιτάχυνσης σεισμού εντάσεως 1,77g και πλάτος ταλάντωσης 0,11 m πάνω σε διώροφο μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα 1 προς 7,14 φαίνεται η διαφορά της απόκρισης του μοντέλου, με και χωρίς την ευρεσιτεχνία.
Ιστοσελίδα πειραμάτων. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLymperis2/videos

----------


## seismic

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLymperis2/videos 
Η Απάντησή μου

----------


## seismic

*Τι νέο διαπίστωσα πάνω στα πειράματα που έκανα.

*1) Κατά την διάρκεια του σεισμού δύο είναι οι κύριες φορτίσεις που επηρεάζουν την στατικότητα  του κτηρίου.
α) Οι οριζόντιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού, β) οι κάθετες συνιστώσες των στατικών φορτίων του κτηρίου.
Με τον σημερινό αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, αυτές οι συνισταμένες φορτίσεις συνεργάζονται άψογα για να διατελέσουν το καταστροφικό τους έργο.
Η πλάγια φόρτιση ανασηκώνει την βάση του τοιχίου και λυγίζει τον κορμό του. 
Το τοιχίο αφού χάσει την εκκεντρότητα λόγο της ταλάντωσης, ανασηκώνει, ή κατεβάζει βίαια την δοκό.
Σε αυτή την φάση όταν η δοκός σηκώνεται προς τα επάνω στο ένα της άκρο, τα στατικά φορτία έρχονται σε αντίθεση με αυτήν την άνοδο και δημιουργούν μία καμπυλότητα στον κορμό της.
Το άλλο άκρο της δοκού σπρώχνεται βίαια προς τα κάτω από το άλλο τοιχίο το οποίο έχει χάσει την εκκεντρότητα.
Διαπίστωσα ότι.
Αν το τοιχία χάσουν την εκκεντρότητα ( είτε λόγο του ότι ανασηκώνουν την βάση τους, είτε λόγο του ότι καμπυλώνεται ο κορμός τους ) τότε μόνο έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τα στατικά φορτία του κτηρίου, και μόνο τότε αυτή η αντίθεση των φορτίσεων δημιουργεί ροπές στους κόμβους.
Συμπέρασμα 
Την μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή δεν την κάνουν οι πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού, αλλά η αδυναμία των κόμβων να έλθουν σε αντίθεση με τα στατικά φορτία.
Αυτό πρέπει να το σταματήσουμε. Πρέπει να σταματήσουν αυτές οι ροπές στους κόμβους. Θα το φωνάζω όσο ζω. 
Αυτές οι ροπές δημιουργούν τις τέμνουσες, την καμπυλότητα στον κορμό των υποστυλωμάτων και των δοκών.
Εκεί είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα που δεν θέλετε να καταλάβετε.
Εφαρμόζοντας την μέθοδο της ευρεσιτεχνίας, καταργούνται οι στατικές αντίθετες φορτίσεις που δημιουργούν το μισό πρόβλημα, διότι το τοιχίο φορώντας την ευρεσιτεχνία δεν χάνει την εκκεντρότητα, και δεν καμπυλώνει τον κορμό του, οπότε δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα στατικά φορτία, διότι καταργεί την ροπή στους κόμβους.
Και μόνο με αυτό, έχουμε μειώσει τις φορτίσεις του σεισμού στο μισό, διότι δεν υφίστανται πλέων οι στατικές φορτίσεις που αυτές δημιουργούν τις ροπές και τέμνουσες στα κάθετα και οριζόντια στοιχεία.
2) Και οι πλάγιες φορτίσεις του σεισμού που τις οδηγούμε?
Η αντίδραση του μηχανισμού στην άνοδο του τοιχίου, και η άλλη αντίδραση στο Π της βάσης δημιουργεί αντίθετες δυνάμεις στην κατακόρυφη τομή του τοιχίου. Δηλαδή δημιουργεί τέμνουσες σε μία πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κατακόρυφη τομή. Αυτή η τομή το θέλετε ή όχι, είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρή από την μικρή οριζόντια τομή του τοιχίου.
Στην μικρή οριζόντια τομή του τοιχίου οδηγούνται σήμερα όλες οι φορτίσεις του σεισμού.
Αυτό είναι που θέλετε? Μα για αυτόν τον λόγο έχετε αστοχίες.
Αυτά προς απάντηση αυτών που διαφωνούν με αυτά που λέω.
Και αυτό που λέω είναι ότι σχεδιάζετε *λάθος* και πρέπει να προσθέσετε στον αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό και την μέθοδο που σας λείπει και που σας προτείνω. 
Σαν ένα πάντρεμα μαζί..
Όποιος έχει αντίρρηση με αυτά που λέω, δύο πράγματα μπορεί να κάνει.
Η να αντιπαρατεθεί με επιστημονικά στοιχεία μαζί μου, ή να δει όλα μου τα πειράματα, διότι.... 
People lie actions don't. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheLymperis2/videos
Κουράστηκα και σας κούρασα διότι θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σταματήσω να σας λέω πόσο λάθος είστε!
Θα γίνεται σεισμός μεγάλης κλίμακας, και δεν θα υπάρχει η παραμικρή αστοχία στον φέροντα οργανισμό.
Τα πειράματα που έκανα το αποδεικνύουν  100%
Τι άλλο θέλετε? 
Πέστε μου τουλάχιστον που διαφωνείτε και ψηφίζετε αρνητικά, ή δεν ψηφίζετε καθόλου.

----------


## seismic

Η συμπεριφορά της δομής κατά τη διάρκεια ενός σεισμού είναι βασικά μια οριζόντια μετατόπιση (ας ξεχάσουμε για μια στιγμή οποιαδήποτε κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα) που επαναλαμβάνεται μερικές φορές.
Άν η μετατόπιση είναι αρκετά μικρή για να κρατήσει όλα τα μέλη της δομής εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής, η ενέργεια που δημιουργείται, είναι ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται στη δομή, και εκτονώνεται μετά για να επαναφέρει την δομή στην αρχική της μορφή σαν το ελατήριο.
Αυτή την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας και εν συνεχεία την απόδοσή της προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση που εφαρμόζει το ελατήριο, στην δομική κατασκευή την αποθηκεύει και την 
εκτονώνει το υποστύλωμα και η δοκός.
Με λίγα λόγια, όλη η επιτάχυνση του σεισμού μετατρέπεται σε αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στην δομή.
Όσο η μετατόπιση κρατά κάθε τμήμα οποιουδήποτε μέλους εντός ελαστικής περιοχής, όλη η ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη δομή θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος του κύκλου, 
προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. Αυτή είναι η μέθοδος τις ελαστικής θεωρίας. 
Για να περιορίσουμε τις στροφές στη βάση των ελαστικών υποστυλωμάτων και για να βοηθήσουμε να μην έχουν πολύ ισχυρές ροπές όλοι οι κόμβοι, βάζουμε ισχυρές πεδιλοδοκούς στα υποστυλώματα.
Στα μεγάλα επιμήκη υποστυλώματα, (τοιχία) λόγω των μεγάλων ροπών που κατεβάζουν είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη η παρεμπόδιση της στροφής με τον κλασικό τρόπο κατασκευής των πεδιλοδοκών.ι 
*Τι γίνετε αν τα υποστυλώματα είναι άκαμπτα και οι κόμβοι πολύ ισχυροί?
*α) Αν το κτίριο είναι πολύ ψιλό, και η μετατόπιση και η επιτάχυνση είναι πολύ μεγάλη θα έχουμε ανατροπή του κτιρίου.
β) Αν το κτίριο είναι χαμηλό ( ένα ή δύο ορόφων ) κατά την ταλάντωση τα μεγάλα στατικά φορτία δημιουργούν μεγάλες κάθετες συνισταμένες σε συνδυασμό με τις μεγάλες ροπές που κατεβάζουν τα επιμήκη μεγάλα υποστυλώματα, θα έχουμε λοξή αστοχία στα επιμήκους υποστυλώματα, ή στους δοκούς.
Εξαρτάτε πιο από τα δύο θα αστοχήσει πρώτο από το πόσο πιο ισχυρά είναι τα οριζόντια εν σχέση με τα κάθετα στοιχεία.
Αν κατασκευάσουμε ισχυρούς κόμβους, αυξάνουμε τα στατικά φορτία. ( λόγο μεγαλύτερου όγκου σκυροδέματος που χρησιμοποιούμαι για να αυξήσουμε τις διαστάσεις των οριζόντιων και κατακόρυφων στοιχείων)
Οπότε είναι δώρον άδωρον.
Κανένας κόμβος δεν μπορεί βασικά να αντέξει τα αστήρικτα στατικά φορτία όλου του κτιρίου, που δημιουργούνται από την αμφίπλευρη ταλάντωση. 
Δηλαδή δεν είναι δυνατόν κατά την αμφίπλευρη ταλάντωση του κτιρίου που προκαλεί ο σεισμός, τα δεξιά υποστυλώματα μέσο της δοκού να σηκώσουν τα αριστερά επάνω, διότι έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τα στατικά φορτία.
Μία είναι η λύση.
Να καταργήσουμε τις κάθετες συνιστώσες, και να αλλάξουμε την κατεύθυνση των πλάγιων φορτίσεων του σεισμού σε πιο ισχυρές περιοχές της δομής.
Και αυτό μόνο με την μέθοδο που προτείνω επιτυγχάνεται.
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-evresitexnia

----------


## seismic

*​Ερώτηση*
1)Αν ένας μηχανικός αποφασίσει να χρησιμοποιήσει την ευρεσιτεχνία μου με τις προδιαγραφές της σαν πρόσθετη αντισεισμική προστασία, στις κατασκευές έχει το δικαίωμα να το πράξει?
Υπάρχει η ελευθερία αυτή στον μηχανικό, να τοποθετήσει την ευρεσιτεχνία αν πάρει την ευθύνη αυτός?
2)Ποιος είναι ο υπεύθυνος φορέας για να ρωτήσω για την ευρεσιτεχνία?
Σας παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε αν ξέρετε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## seismic

Δημοσίευση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σε αγγλικό φόρουμ μηχανικών
http://www.istructe.org/forums?forumid=1&threadid=16514

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/show...=178785&page=2

http://www.designtoeurocodes.com/for...(seismic-stop)

http://www.thecivilengineer.org/foru...p=47247#p47247

https://www.linkedin.com/profile/vie...ve_tab_profile

----------


## seismic

Πείρα μέρος σε έναν διαγωνισμό. Το άρθρο είναι στο συνημμένο.
Perigrafi -3-.pdf

Αυτό το άρθρο παρουσιάζει δύο μεθόδους σχεδιασμού για αντισεισμικές κατασκευές.
Το έγραψα εξολοκλήρου εγώ, και δείχνει ότι...
1) Γνωρίζω πάρα πολύ καλά την στάθμη της σημερινής επιστήμης, για να μπορώ να γράφω ένα άρθρο σαν αυτό με όλους τους τεχνικούς όρους του πολιτικού μηχανικού.
2) Με τεχνικούς όρους πολιτικού μηχανικού, σας παρουσιάζω και την δική μου μέθοδο αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού, που πειραματικά και θεωρητικά αναδεικνύει ότι η ελαστική θεωρεία είναι ένα ξεπερασμένο μοντέλο.
Αυτά τα παρουσιάζω για δύο λόγους
1) Για να σταματήσουν μερικοί μηχανικοί να λένε ότι δεν ξέρω.
Δεν γράφονται τόσο ποιοτικά άρθρα από έναν που δεν ξέρει.
2) Για να δω αν μπορεί να καταρρίψει κάποιος από εσάς την θεωρεία μου.
Αν εγώ λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια, το ίδιο κάνετε και εσείς με την δική σας θεωρεία.
Αν δεν μπορέσετε να απαντήσετε στην θεωρεία μου επιστημονικά τότε ... αυτά που είχα να πω προς το παρόν εδώ μέσα τα είπα.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια και την προσοχή σας στο θέμα μου.
Αν έχω κάτι νέο θα επανέλθω.

----------


## seismic

Πήρα το ΟΚ από το Τ.Ε.Ε να τοποθετώ την ευρεσιτεχνία στις κατασκευές.
Αυτό σας λέει κάτι?
Όποιος θέλει να κτίσει την πρώτη οικοδομή με το απόλυτο αντισεισμικό σύστημα,
Θα έχει έκπτωση 60%

----------


## seismic

Πες ότι κατασκευάζεις μία ανεμογεννήτρια και για να μην την μπατάρει ο αέρας, της χώνεις 400 κυβικά μπετό μέσα στην βάση. 
Με τέσσερις άγκυρες της ευρεσιτεχνίας αξίας 2000 ευρώ και τέσσερις γεωτρήσεις αξίας 2000 ευρώ = 4000 ευρώ βιδώνεις μία βάση 100 μ3 στο έδαφος που κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με εκείνη των 400 μ3 και γλυτώνεις 300 κυβικά μπετό
αξίας 45000 ευρώ + τις εκσκαφές της βάσης 10000 ευρώ = 55000 ευρώ.
Όφελος πάνω από 50000 ευρώ, και 300% μεγαλύτερη προστασία από τις πλάγιες φορτίσεις.
Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις βάσεις των μεγάλων δομικών έργων π.χ βάσεις γεφυρών, φραγμάτων κ.λ.π 
Δες εδώ τι άλλο λέω για την οικονομία των κατασκευών.  https://www.youtube....h?v=cUJkObz3nBQ
Ακόμα επιμένετε αρνητικά?

----------


## seismic

Διαβάστε την τελευταία ανάρτηση σε αυτό το φόρουμ φοιτητών.
http://www.ecivil.gr/t344p45-topic#1806
Λέει πολύ σωστά, ότι όλα αυτά πρέπει να γίνουν.
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι και το πρόγραμμα το λογισμικό πρέπει να γίνει, και ότι πρέπει επιτέλους να γίνει ένα ή περισσότερα πρότυπα κατασκευών σε πραγματική κλίμακα.
Σε αυτό που δεν συμφωνώ είναι η απαξίωση του υπόλοιπου κατασκευαστικού κλάδου των οικοδομικών εργασιών πάνω στην έρευνα, πλην των μηχανικών που βγένει μέσα από την απάντησή του.
Θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο, αλλά θα γίνουν όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να γίνουν ο φίλος μας.
 Έχει δρομολογηθεί από εμένα και από καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου η τοποθέτηση της μεθόδου που προτείνω πάνω σε πραγματικής κλίμακας κατασκευές.
Θα βιντεοσκοπηθεί όλη η πορεία του έργου της κατασκευής του φέροντα οργανισμού και θα γίνει παρουσίαση.

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες οι οποίοι συντελούν στην παραμόρφωση και κατάρρευση των κατασκευών, υπό την διέγερση ενός ισχυρού σεισμού.
α)Τα μαλακά εδάφη κατηγορίας ( Χ ) είναι ένας παράγοντας.
Η διαφορετική  ανομοιομορφία πυκνότητας  του εδάφους θεμελίωσης συντελεί στην διαφορετική ικανότητα παραλαβής φορτίων σε κάθε βάση.
Η μονομερή κατακόρυφη υποχώρηση ενός υποστυλώματος ( λόγο υποχώρησης του εδάφους θεμελίωσης ) παραμορφώνει τους κόμβους, και μεταβιβάζει τις φορτίσεις του σε άλλα στοιχεία της κατασκευής τα οποία δεν αντέχουν και αστοχούν.
Η υποχώρηση του εδάφους θεμελίωσης σταματά όταν οι κόκκοι του εδάφους συμπυκνωθούν από τα φορτία της δομής.
Τότε όμως είναι αργά διότι η παραμόρφωση έχει είδει επιτευχθεί.
Δύο είναι οι λύσεις 
1) Ή να σκάψουμε να βρούμε στέρεο έδαφος
2) Ή να τοποθετήσουμε πασσαλώσεις. 
Υπάρχει και μία τρίτη και καλύτερη μέθοδος...η συμπύκνωση του εδάφους πριν την κατασκευή.
Αυτό το επιτυγχάνει καλύτερα από τους πασσάλους ο μηχανισμός της ευρεσιτεχνίας.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα λύθηκε από την ευρεσιτεχνία.
β) Η ροπή ανατροπής ανασηκώνει τις βάσεις των υποστυλωμάτων και αυτό συντελεί στην παραμόρφωση όλων των κόμβων και των κορμών όλων των στοιχείων του φέροντα οργανισμού.
Σε αυτή την παραμόρφωση συντελεί και η ελαστικότητα του κορμού όλων των στοιχείων.
Η παρεμπόδιση ανόδου στο δώμα των επιμήκους υποστυλωμάτων από τον μηχανισμό της ευρεσιτεχνίας σταματά την παραμόρφωση όλου του φέροντα.
Οπότε αυτό που κατορθώνει η ευρεσιτεχνία και δεν το κατορθώνει η σημερινή αντισεισμική τεχνολογία των κατασκευών, είναι ότι σταματά την παραμόρφωση του φέροντα 100%, οπότε σταματά και την αστοχία.
Δεν υφίσταται πια διαφορά φάσης ταλάντωσης των καθ ύψος πλακών. Δεν υφίσταται πια διαφορετικό πλάτος ταλάντωσης του εδάφους από το πλάτος ταλάντωσης του δώματος ή της μεσαίας πλάκας.
Όλα κινούνται το ίδιο.

----------


## seismic

Το νέο μου πειραματικό μοντέλο.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Πέντε (5) περίπου χρόνια από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε και μετά από 474 αναρτήσεις σχεδόν όλες από τον δημιουργό του θέματος, ήρθε η ώρα το θέμα να κλείσει.

Όταν ο ίδιος ο δημιουργός του (*seismic*) δεν σέβεται όχι μόνο τον χώρο που τον φιλοξενεί και δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις εκκλήσεις και προειδοποιήσεις των διαχειριστών, αλλά και *απαξιώνει το ίδιο του το θέμα με αναρτήσεις σαν την παραπάνω*, είναι αναμενόμενο ότι το θέμα έχει εξαντληθεί, οι όποιοι κόκκοι σοβαρότητας έχουν απολεσθεί και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να παραμείνει ενεργό.

Καλή επιτυχία Γιάννη από το όμορφο νησί της Ίου (βλ. *seismic*) στην εμπορική προώθηση και εκμετάλλευση της ευρεσιτεχνίας σου, είχες το βήμα πάρα πολύ καιρό να μας ενημερώσεις πολύπλευρα για αυτήν και τα πειράματά σου.
Όποιος μηχανικός ή μη ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει περισσότερα ή νεότερα ή ακόμα και να την εφαρμόσει, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος.

Υ.Γ.: Αντίστοιχα θέματα με το παρόν θα έχουν για τους παραπάνω λόγους την ίδια κατάληξη... κλείσιμο.

----------

seismic, Γιάννης.Χ.

----------

